# Gastwirt der Burg Ravensberg VERBIETET MTBlern den Zutritt!!!



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2010)

Moin Jungs...
Ich weiß nicht ob ihr es mitbekommen hattet das MIR UND DREI bekannten der Zutritt zu Burg Ravensberg OHNE GRUND verboten wurde!

Ich hab dies nun in einem anderen Thread öffentlich gemacht und so wie es ausschaut finden sich einige Biker um sich mal zu treffen in der Gegend und evt mal GEMEINSAM anzuklopfen und die ein oder andere Aktion zu starten, nur späßchen... nix wildes

Wer von EUCH ist evt dabei....
Die LINKS zu den Threads ....unten unten der Text den ICH dazu geschrieben hab!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435777
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=474973

Nächsten Sonntag (am 1 August) ist evt das erste Treffn in der Nähe der Burg! Wo seht ihr in einem der Threads oder siehe UNTEN

Und der Text......


> Also......
> Ich klink mich mal ein...
> ICH war letzte Woche mit drei anderen an dieser Burg Ravensberg und .....
> 
> ...



TREFFPUNKT!
Treffpunkt?!


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. Juli 2010)

Es ist sein Laden und er hat das Hausrecht er kann bedienen wen er will. Du hast kein Recht darauf dorz etwas Essen oder trinken zu dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2010)

Mag sein....
aber ICH hab das RECHT es JEDEM ... aber auch JEEEEDEM hier zu erzählen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und wenn ich nun in der Nähe der Burg mich aufhalte und JJJEEEEEDEMMM erzähl was das für einer ist  verbietet mir das NIEMAND!!

Auch behinderte sind dort NICHT gern gesehen...
da gabs nen Zeitungsartikel..! Muß ich suchen


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2010)

Ein Artikel von vielen.............


> www.frisch-geduscht.de
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## tangoba62 (26. Juli 2010)

Hi,

auch ich hatte schon die Bekanntschaft mit dem Herren.Als man uns aufforderte den Laden zu verlassen,dachte ich es wäre ein Scherz.
Aber nein, der  meinte es Ernst.Ich wäre bald ausgeflippt.

Das hab ich bisher nicht erlebt.Bekannte aus Halle wußten gleich über den Typen Bescheid,war schon einige Male wegen solchen Geschichten in der Presse.

Er kann ja gerne gegen Sportler sein,aber auch gegen Behinderte??
Da hört der Spaß auf und ich werd sauer.Weil er sein feines Ausflugziel sauber halten will??
Da sollte ein bischen Ärger doch wohl nicht schaden!!


Leider kann ich am Sonntag (bin in den Alpen) nicht,werde mich aber weiterhin informieren.
Vielleicht dibt es ja noch weitere Treffen zu einer Tour Richtung Ravensberg!!

Ich und ein Kollege sind dabei.


Gruß Udo


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch ich hatte schon die Bekanntschaft mit dem Herren.Als man uns aufforderte den Laden zu verlassen,dachte ich es wäre ein Scherz.
> Aber nein, der  meinte es Ernst.Ich wäre bald ausgeflippt.
> ...



So sehe ich das auch .... ärger nicht aber ich hab da schon ne witzige Idee, soll ja was zum lachen werden!!!

Hier noch was nettes.... da wird auch über die Behinderten gesprochen!!

Video..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=_2X7BD0YuF0

Link zu verärgerten wie uns...
http://www.frisch-geduscht.de/


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2010)

Nicht das wir aneinander vorbeireden... nicht IRGENDEIN WIRT oder so hat uns verjagt UND die Polizei gerufen (die eh nicht gekommen wär ...sagten sie UNS denn WIR hatten auch angerufen) 
sondern...
Da...
Herrn Kantstein (ganz Link im Bild)... 
Ich denke ER jat NIX dagegen das ich es hier einstelle .
Ich möchte ihm ja nur helfen seine Probleme und somit auch unsere in den Griff zu bekommen.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hw_univega (26. Juli 2010)

Das sind von mir aus ca 35 Kilometer, also schon etwas weiter weg. Sonntag wäre mir auch nur früh Vormittags möglich dem netten Herrn mal einen kleinen Besuch abszustatten. Dennoch hätte ich generell schon Lust


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (26. Juli 2010)

Echt cool gooni, der Typ scheint es dir ja wirklich angetan zu haben.. 

Ich hoffe, der ist kein Jäger.. So lange es bei verbaler Auseinandersetzung bliebt, bin ich gern dabei. Man muss ja nicht bei ihm auf den Bänken sitzen.. Was will er dann noch sagen? Das Viedo zeigt ja deutlich, dass der Typ nicht mehr alle Zacken auf der Krone hat..


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2010)

Es geht ja ledigich darum ihn ein bissel ....na ich sag mal... auf die Sprünge zu Helfen.

Eine Möglichkeit!
20 ig Biker treffen sich Sonntag *TERMINE BIS JETZT ..... SONNTAG 1 August oder und 12 September *
2 Jungs fahren hoch ,wollen was trinken... *ER* verjagt euch . *Ihr* gebt natürlich Wiederworte... *er* wird sauer und ihr fahrt.
Kaum unten angekommen fahren die nächsten 2 hoch und setzen sich.... wollen was trinken..
dann die nächsten 2
dann noch 2...
So stell ich mir das vor!!!
Mal sehen wer dan längeren Atem hat...

ABER dafür brauchen wir einen Tag (am besten Sonntagmittag) an dem wir schon ein paar Leute zusammenbekommen.
mfg


----------



## tangoba62 (26. Juli 2010)

Schade,das ich Sonntag nicht kann.Hätte riesigen Spaß daran.

@gooni: das ist doch das tretbecken an der quelle,oder?
            schon den nächsten nightride geplant??


Gruß udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Schade,das ich Sonntag nicht kann.Hätte riesigen Spaß daran.
> 
> @gooni: das ist doch das tretbecken an der quelle,oder?
> schon den nächsten nightride geplant??
> ...


 Öhmm. ist das Tretbecken am Tönnsberg Oerlinghausen.

Nightride GEPLANT.. nö... warum? Hast Lust. Hab diese Woche noch Urlaub!
mfg
Dann per Pn.... wollte den Thread hier möglichst nur für die Aktion nutzen.

Sonst wirds son durcheinander
mfg


----------



## dooley242 (27. Juli 2010)

@gooni11

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass der komische Vogel Dir die Erlaubnis gegeben hat, das Bild zu veröffentlichen??
Sonst würde ich es schleunigst löschen, denn es gibt immer noch das Recht am eigenen Bild.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Juli 2010)

dem herren ist bei der restauration wohl nen stein aufm kopf gefallen.
normalerweise allein wegen seiner ansichten bzgl behinderten müsste man den steinigen.


----------



## gooni11 (27. Juli 2010)

dooley242 schrieb:


> @gooni11
> 
> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass der komische Vogel Dir die Erlaubnis gegeben hat, das Bild zu veröffentlichen??
> Sonst würde ich es schleunigst löschen, denn es gibt immer noch das Recht am eigenen Bild.



So.... jetzt ist er einer von vielen.... Und?!?!

Wer Wind säht.... ICH war leider der Falsche für ... kschhhh kschhhh und jetzt haut ab!!!

Er kann mich ja verklagen..... Der Richter wird sich kaputtlachen wenn er die Geschichte hört denn.....

Ich geb nur weiter was ER verbreitet..!
Und für seine eigene Blödheit muß er sich schon selbst bestrafen nicht andere.

*ICH ERZÄHL NUR DAS MTBler -JOGGER-ALTE MENSCHEN und SOLCHE DIE IM ROLLSTUHL SITZEN 

NICHT AUF DER BURG RAVENSBERG WILLKOMMEN SIND!*

Und das erzähl ich JEEEEDEM der's hören möchte.......

nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen... ich will dem Mann nix böses.... nein im Gegenteil... ich möchte nur das er seine Ruhe hat .... und damit er die möglichst SCHNELL bekommt muß ich ALLEN erzählen das niiiiiiiemand auf der Burg willkommn ist, und wenn niemand mehr kommt... muß er sich auch nicht mehr aufregen gell.

Also du siehst.... ich führ nur gutes im Schilde.

mfg


----------



## SuperGauzy (27. Juli 2010)

Also nachdem ich mir die ganzen Sachen aus der Presse mal so reingezogen habe, bezweifel ich, das eine Aktion etwas bringt. Spaßig ist es auf jeden Fall, wenn wir da einen Flash-Mob organisieren könnten und mit einer riesigen Horde MTB'lern vor seinem Laden stehen. Ich bin nach wie vor dabei, glaube aber nicht, dass sich da was ändern wird, denn wenn sich schon der WDR, die örtliche Presse und die Anwohner vor über 2 Jahren eingeschaltet haben und das nix gebracht hat, was sollen wir da ausrichten!? Es gibt halt immer wieder Unverbesserliche und der Vogel gehört definitiv dazu!
Trotzdem bin ich Sonntag dabei!


----------



## svs (27. Juli 2010)

Kindergarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (27. Juli 2010)

XnS schrieb:


> Kindergarten...



Spitzenkommentar!


----------



## OWL_Biker (27. Juli 2010)

Also gooni, ich kann deinen Ärger absolut verstehen und wäre bei einer lustigen Aktion auch dabei (bin gerade frisch nach Bi gezogen).
Allerdings klingen manche Sätze von dir zu sehr nach "der hat ksch-ksch zu mir gemacht, jetzt mach ich ihn fertig". 

Aber auf jeden Fall gut, dass du bzw. ihr nicht alles schluckt und vllt. mal eine Aktion gebracht wird, die ihm nocheinmal ein bisschen nachdenken lässt.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## svs (27. Juli 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Spitzenkommentar!


Der ganze Thread ist spitze!


----------



## mtb-masters (27. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mich am Anfang auch total darüber aufgeregt. Aber als ich das jetzt so alles lese, frage ich mich, was ihr damit erreichen wollt. Der gute Mann will uns MTBler nicht in seinem Restaurant. Kann uns das nicht egal sein? Jetzt den Krieg zu eröffnen wird ihn garantiert nicht umstimmen. Oder hat Busch nach dem 11.09. Bin Laden eine Willkommensgeste geschickt? Nein im Gegenteil. 

Lasst uns unsere Energie auf den Waldweg tragen und unser Geld dorthin wo wir willkommen sind. Man geht ja auch nicht in eine Disco mit Krawattenzwang wenn man lieber Jeans und Turnschuhe trägt. 

Wenn ihr es trotzdem nicht lassen könnt, dann macht es auf eine erwachsene Art und Weise und nicht so kindisch, dass man hinterher als MTBler noch schiefer angeguckt wird. Der Bürgermeister von Borgholzhausen hat zu der Situation ja auch seinen Unmut geäußert. Wendet euch an ihn oder zieht die Zeitung hinzu und schreibt einen offenen Brief. Macht klar, dass wir die Guten sind und wir über den Rausschmiss enttäuscht sind. Bringt die Neutralen auf unsere Seite denn unser Ruf ist nicht der Beste. Wir nerven einige Leute im Wald. Das muss uns einfach klar sein. Und wenn wir jetzt noch in einem Lokal rumpöblen, wird man uns dafür nicht lieben. 

Und denkt dran: Während des Trainings einzukehren versaut die Fettverbrennung;-)


----------



## SuperGauzy (27. Juli 2010)

mtb-masters schrieb:


> Und wenn wir jetzt noch in einem Lokal rumpöblen, wird man uns dafür nicht lieben.



Wer will den rumpöbeln? Ich fänd´s einfach mal lustig zu sehen, was der Vogel da macht, wenn vor seinem Laden 100 MTB'ler stehen und jeder für 2 Euro (oder was immer der aufruft) ´ne Apfelschorle bestellen will. Da gehen dem guten Mann 200 Euro durch die Lappen... 
Also ich als Geschäftsmann würde mir das dann doch mal überlegen.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (27. Juli 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Es geht ja ledigich darum ihn ein bissel ....na ich sag mal... auf die Sprünge zu Helfen.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit!
> 20 ig Biker treffen sich Sonntag *TERMINE BIS JETZT ..... SONNTAG 1 August oder und 12 September *


</p> 
Und was soll das werden? Etwa sowas? [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri8bbPMdaJw"]YouTube- EnglÃ¤nder diss[/nomedia] ?  Vielleicht komme ich ja als Wanderer vorbei und kucke zu!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (27. Juli 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> </p>
> Und was soll das werden? Etwa sowas? YouTube- EnglÃ¤nder diss ?  Vielleicht komme ich ja als Wanderer vorbei und kucke zu!



Wie geil ist das denn.. Schade, dass die keine MTB's dabei haben..


----------



## gooni11 (27. Juli 2010)

mtb-masters schrieb:


> Ich hab mich am Anfang auch total darüber aufgeregt. Aber als ich das jetzt so alles lese, frage ich mich, was ihr damit erreichen wollt. Der gute Mann will uns MTBler nicht in seinem Restaurant. Kann uns das nicht egal sein? Jetzt den Krieg zu eröffnen wird *ihn garantiert nicht umstimmen*. Oder hat Busch nach dem 11.09. Bin Laden eine Willkommensgeste geschickt? Nein im Gegenteil.
> 
> Lasst uns unsere Energie auf den Waldweg tragen und unser Geld dorthin wo wir willkommen sind. Man geht ja auch nicht in eine Disco mit Krawattenzwang wenn man lieber Jeans und Turnschuhe trägt.
> 
> ...





Aber ich gehöre zu denen die gern bisschen trommeln und sich soetwas *NICHT* einfach gefallen lassen!!
*NATÜRLICH wird es nix oder nicht viel bringen aber das ist mir EIGENTLICH egal.*Ich werd ihn schließlich überleben und DANN geh ich wieder rauf zur Burg

Es geht mir hier lediglich darum das min sich ein Späßchen mit ihm erlaubt!
WIR haben dann den Spaß und er wird glühen vor WUT.
Und die MTBler und NICHT NUR DIE (behinderte und Jogger zb ja auch).... sind eh bei ihm nur Menschen dritter Klasse.

Und jeder hier der sich so behandeln LÄSST BITTE!
ICH NICHT!

Und wenn jeder so denken würd wie einige hier (Kindergarten... Kinderkram... ist doch lächerlich usw) 

wird sich NIE ... NIEMALS etwas ändern.

Ich bin eher der Typ der es wenigstens VERSUCHT hat am Ende!

mfg


----------



## OWL_Biker (27. Juli 2010)

Hi gooni,
wie gesagt, ich stimme dir ja vom Prinzip zu.
Allerdings denke ich, dass der Stil wie du es rüberbringst von manchen als Kindergarten empfunden wird und mMn klingt es auch irgendwie nach Rache.
Jetzt allen die nicht mit machen zu sagen Sie sind Schwanzeinzieher und wegen ihnen wird sich nie was ändern (sinnbildlich=geht die Welt unter) bringts dann auch nicht.

Also wenn eine vernünftige lustige Aktion mit ner gemeinsamen Tour steht, bin ich bestimmt auch dabei.

Schöne Grüße!

P.S.: Immer *GRÖßER* *SCHREIBEN  U*ND RUMSCHREIEN IST AUCH BLÖD ZU LESEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> (bin gerade frisch nach Bi gezogen).



du wohnst im nichts?! 

dann solltest du mal deine sig ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ethelbert (27. Juli 2010)

rüberkommen per link im anderen thread. mag es auch schwierig sein, ihm nur für die mountainbiker ans bein zu pissen, da scheint art. 3 des gg wirklich noch etwas weit weg, behinderten dürfte er demnach jedoch keinesfalls einfach den zugang verwehren, schon garnicht wenn er als organ irgendeines gemeinnützigen vereines agiert.

spannender als die zwar lustigen aber wahrs. wirkungslosen aktionen mit mountainbikern wäre es also, mit einer lustigen truppe behinderter menschen mal einen ausflug auf die burg zu machen.


----------



## unchained (28. Juli 2010)

abo


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hi gooni,
> wie gesagt, ich stimme dir ja vom Prinzip zu.
> Allerdings denke ich, dass der Stil wie du es rüberbringst von manchen als Kindergarten empfunden wird und mMn klingt es auch irgendwie nach Rache.
> Jetzt allen die nicht mit machen zu sagen Sie sind Schwanzeinzieher und wegen ihnen wird sich nie was ändern (sinnbildlich=geht die Welt unter) bringts dann auch nicht.
> ...


Moin
Hat irgend jemand irgendwo mal behauptet das es was anderes werden wird.?!
Ein Problem an solchen Foren..... die anderen schreien hier nach Demos und was weiß ich was zum Teil.
ICH hab das nie irgendwo geschrieben.

Es sollte ne Aktion sein so wie du es oben erwähnt hast und NIX anderes.
Deswegen reg ich mich ja schon wieder auf.....
Mir werden hier immer mehr Sachen unterstellt die so von mir gar nicht kommen!

mfg


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hi gooni,
> 
> 
> P.S.: Immer *GRÖßER* *SCHREIBEN  U*ND RUMSCHREIEN IST AUCH BLÖD ZU LESEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ja is gut ... werd mich bessern.


----------



## OWL_Biker (28. Juli 2010)

k_star, ich wohne jetzt "über" Dr Oetker, nicht im Nichts, aber direkt am Waldrand und trotzdem unter 2km in DIE City. )

Meine Sig ändere ich mal, aber wenn sich jetzt noch jemand meldet bin ich trotzdem dabei, bin ja noch oft genug in meiner alten Heimat.

gooni, dann ist doch alles klar soweit. Allein aus purem Egoismus müsste ich eigentlich dabei sein, da diese Seite vom Teuto jetzt mein neues Zuhause ist und ich bestimmt auch das ein oder andere mal durchrolle bis Borgholzhausen.

Ansonsten könntest du eben einen guten Leserbrief schreiben und ihn an die regionalen Zeitungen verschicken etc.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Zelasus (28. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht solltet ihr über die Stiftungsseite http://www.stiftung-burg-ravensberg.de/ Kontakt zu den Spendern aufnehmen und denen von eurem Anliegen erzählen. Da ja auch als Spender viele Geschäfte und Parteien aufgeführt sind, diese einfach zur rede stellen, da sie ja mit ihren Spenden das Verhalten unterstützen.

Spätestens bei Geschäftsleuten und den Boykott ihres Geschäfts werden die ein ernstes Wort mit dem Herrn sprechen.

Vielleicht auch Unterschriften Sammeln, von allen Bikern in der Umgebung und die dem Bürgermeister vorlegen. Da er ja auch mit den Spendengeldern seiner Partei die Bewirtungsverweigerung befürwortet. Ich denke ihr werdet mehr Spass haben zu sehen wie er den Schwanz einzieht


----------



## SuperGauzy (28. Juli 2010)

Heute schon jemand das Westfalen-Blatt von heute gelesen?

Im Regionalteil für Borgholzhausen steht ein riesen Artikel über den Burgherrn, Wolfhart Kansteiner, und seine Sorge über die öffentlichen Gelder, die in diesem Jahr das letzte Mal gezahlt werden, und das Mauerwerk, das von Wurzeln der Bäume und Sträucher durchwachsen ist. Ausserdem über die Firma Belk GmbH, deren Werkzeug auf der Baustelle geklaut wurde. Ärgerlich für die Firma Belk, eine schöne Schelte für Herrn Kansteiner! 
Wenn die öffentlichen Gelder nicht rechtzeitig da ist, dann hat der gute Mann ein Problem seine Burg wieder fit zu kriegen und muss dann auf Spender hoffen, die ihm das Geld zur Verfügung stellen, um die Restarbeiten der Sanierung um die Burg abzuschließen, d.h. er muss betteln gehen. 
Und genau da können wir uns einbringen: Potenzielle Spender vor den Machenschaften dieses Herrn Kansteiner warnen!!! Presse und TV einschalten, vielleicht sogar die Zeitschrift BIKE (der Delius Klasing Verlag hat ihren Sitz in Bielefeld, also ganz in der Nähe). 

P.S.: Ich habe den Artikel extra aufgehoben und hier liegen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann er gern kommen und ihn lesen!

Edith: Habe gerade gesehen, den Artikel kann man auch online lesen!


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Artikel über die Burg ist heut erschienen im Westfalen-Blatt

Wenn jemand Lust hat.
Man kann per Leserbrief Antworten

http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachrichten/regional/halle.php?id=40311&artikel=1


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Heute schon jemand das Westfalen-Blatt von heute gelesen?
> 
> Im Regionalteil für Borgholzhausen steht ein riesen Artikel über den Burgherrn, Wolfhart Kansteiner, und seine Sorge über die öffentlichen Gelder, die in diesem Jahr das letzte Mal gezahlt werden, und das Mauerwerk, das von Wurzeln der Bäume und Sträucher durchwachsen ist. Ausserdem über die Firma Belk GmbH, deren Werkzeug auf der Baustelle geklaut wurde. Ärgerlich für die Firma Belk, eine schöne Schelte für hernn Kansteiner!
> Wenn die öffentlichen Gelder nicht rechtzeitig da ist, dann hat der gute Mann ein Problem seine Burg wieder fit zu kriegen und muss dann auf Spender hoffen, die ihm das Geld zur Verfügung stellen, um die Restarbeiten der Sanierung um die Burg abzuschließen, d.h. er muss betteln gehen.
> ...



 .... ein Freund....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (28. Juli 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> .... ein Freund....



Aber nicht so einer:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tvx-HjjP13U"]YouTube- Bullyparade - Unser Traumschiff: ein Freund![/nomedia]


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Aber nicht so einer:
> YouTube- Bullyparade - Unser Traumschiff: ein Freund!



Nääääää... so einer hier.


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Aber nicht so einer:
> YouTube- Bullyparade - Unser Traumschiff: ein Freund!



Nääääää... so einer hier.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8h8ca5zn5Y"]YouTube- Ein Freund ein guter Freund[/nomedia]


----------



## jan84 (28. Juli 2010)

mtb-masters schrieb:


> Ich hab mich am Anfang auch total darüber aufgeregt. Aber als ich das jetzt so alles lese, frage ich mich, was ihr damit erreichen wollt. Der gute Mann will uns MTBler nicht in seinem Restaurant. Kann uns das nicht egal sein? Jetzt den Krieg zu eröffnen wird ihn garantiert nicht umstimmen. Oder hat Busch nach dem 11.09. Bin Laden eine Willkommensgeste geschickt? Nein im Gegenteil.
> 
> Lasst uns unsere Energie auf den Waldweg tragen und unser Geld dorthin wo wir willkommen sind. Man geht ja auch nicht in eine Disco mit Krawattenzwang wenn man lieber Jeans und Turnschuhe trägt.
> 
> ...



!!!


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Juli 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass die ganze Geschichte mächtig an Eigendynamik gewinnt und sich von der "Sache her" schon reichlich entfernt hat.

Eine substantiierte Stellungnahme mit gelebter Selbstbeherrschung, sprich mit intellektuell deutlich höherem Niveau als der Wirt - hilft sicher mehr als eine Aktion, die von der _nicht bikenden_ Mehrheit als Rumpöbeln empfunden wird.

Also bei allem Ärger nochmal vorher kurz hinsetzen und überlegen, was wirklich weiterhilft!

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2010)

ich war in der ecke zwar noch nicht biken und weiss deshalb nicht wie es dort mit einkehrmöglichkeiten aussieht, aber auf der autobahn gibt es schilder, da steht folgendes drauf: "letzte tankstelle für 50km."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (29. Juli 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass die ganze Geschichte mächtig an Eigendynamik gewinnt und sich von der "Sache her" schon reichlich entfernt hat.
> 
> Eine substantiierte Stellungnahme mit gelebter Selbstbeherrschung, sprich mit intellektuell deutlich höherem Niveau als der Wirt - hilft sicher mehr als eine Aktion, die von der _nicht bikenden_ Mehrheit als Rumpöbeln empfunden wird.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob ihr alle nicht lesen könnt, nicht lesen wollt und gar nicht gelesen habt!?
Es hat niemand etwas von rumpöbeln geschrieben!!! Wir wollen halt mal schauen was da oben abgeht und mit je 2 MTB'lern hinfahren, uns hinsetzen und etwas bestellen (wenn es soweit überhaupt kommt). Wenn wir gehen (fahren) sollen, stellen wir einfach die Frage nach dem Warum? 
Nachdem die 2 wieder unten sind, fahren die nächsten 2 hoch und das Schauspiel geht von vorne los. Nach 20 Leuten wird der Typ bestimmt schon Fransen an der Lippe haben, wenn er sich ständig wiederholen muss. Ist doch ein lustiger Spaß und kein Krawall und keine Pöbelei!


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2010)

wird aber von der außenwelt so wargenommen, wenn ihr pecht habt. dann heißt es gleich :"nötigung" etc ...

bitte schreibt einen gescheiten, ausfürhlichen brief dazu ...


----------



## SuperGauzy (29. Juli 2010)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Man muss natürlich auch ALLES lesen und nicht irgenwelche Zitate überfliegen, denn dann kann man so einiges falsch verstehen! 
Überzeugt euch doch selbst von der Sache und kommt am Sonntag (vorrausgesetzt das Wetter macht uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung) um 13 Uhr zum Ort des Geschehens!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2010)

es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur schlechte kleidung!


----------



## SuperGauzy (29. Juli 2010)

Darum geht´s ja nicht! Ich fahre auch bei schlechtem Wetter. Was willste aber da oben, wenn nix los ist und keiner was mitkriegt. Wäre ja schon cool, wenn da ein paar Touris sitzen und auch was davon mitkriegen, wenn da die MTB'ler, aus fadenscheinigen Gründen, weggeschickt werden.


----------



## OWL_Biker (29. Juli 2010)

Super Gauzy, ich glaube schon das die anderen User ALLES lesen.

Das Argument das andere Gäste ("paar Touris" wie du schreibst) diese Aktion allerdings nur aus dem Augenwinkel mitbekommen und dann eher die MTBler für die Verursacher des Streits gehalten werden ist mMn durchaus berechtigt.

Opa 65 glaubt dann eher, dass diese Fahrradfahrer die eh immer so wild rumfahren Schuld sind, als der Wirt, der sie vor 10 Minuten noch so nett bedient hat.

So könnte der Schuss schnell nach hinten los gehen.

Das hat jetzt auch nichts mit Schwanzeinziehen zu tun. Man sollte nur einfach in Ruhe überlegen, was man gutes machen könnte.
Ich finde Leserbriefe als Idee gut, genauso finde ich es i.O. wenn man rumerzählt was da passiert und die Gaststätte boykottiert. Vllt. könnte man auch wirklich an den ein oder anderen Sponsor herantreten (Volksbank, Sparkasse, Herforder Pils).

Ich wäre weiterhin bereit bei einer gescheiten Aktion mitzuwirken, die vorgeschlagene Aktion am Sonntag hat schon was, könnte aber wirklich missverstanden werden oder eskalieren...


----------



## Danimal (29. Juli 2010)

Tach!

Ich war da zuletzt vor ein paar Monaten und habe draussen problemlos Kaffee+Schorle bekommen. Vielleicht war da der Chef einfach nicht da.
Lustigerweise habe ich aber auf dem Weg hoch zur Burg schon zum wiederholten Male (beim Durchfahren der kleinen Siedlung am Fusse des Berges, wenn man aus BI kommt) einen blöden Spruch von einem Anwohner bekommen ("*rschloch, verdrück Dich", "Sch**ss Radfahrer"). Wohnt der Typ vielleicht da unten?


Cheers,
Dan


----------



## gooni11 (29. Juli 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Super Gauzy, ich glaube schon das die anderen User ALLES lesen.
> 
> Das Argument das andere Gäste ("paar Touris" wie du schreibst) diese Aktion allerdings nur aus dem Augenwinkel mitbekommen und dann eher die MTBler für die Verursacher des Streits gehalten werden ist mMn durchaus berechtigt.
> 
> ...



Moin
Wird es nicht!
Ich mein... wir sind hier die Erwachsenen mit Verstand im Kopp.
Und wir wollen ja gar nicht das es soweit kommt!
Also wird es eine ganz locker flockige Aktion.

janz eenfach.
mfg

Und zu den Leuten die da im Biergarten sitzen...
als wir letzes mal da waren hielten diese Opa's sogar zu uns denn..

WIR machen doch NIX verbotenes. Warum will das hier niemand begreifen??

Wir kommen (wie letztes mal ja auch) da hoch, steigen vom Rad, schieben es bis zum Biergarten , setzen uns , und schon werden wir angesprochen und aufgefordert zu gehen!
Die Touris hättste mal sehen sollen.... WIE IHR MÜSST GEHEN  Wieso das denn... 
Also... die verstehen es schon richtig denn WIR sind die (guten).
mfg


----------



## SuperGauzy (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte da was für die Geschäfte in der Umgebung...


----------



## cos75 (29. Juli 2010)

Warum glaubt ihr, dass es den Wirt ärgert wenn er 20 MTBler wegschicken muss ? Vermutlich hat er Freude daran MTBler zu schikanieren und das wird der schönste Tag in seinem Leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (29. Juli 2010)

cos75 schrieb:


> *Warum glaubt ihr, dass es den Wirt ärgert* wenn er 20 MTBler wegschicken muss ? Vermutlich hat er Freude daran MTBler zu schikanieren und das wird der schönste Tag in seinem Leben.



Ich hab beim letzten mal seinen Kopf gesehen...so hier    deshalb glaub ich das


----------



## iglg (29. Juli 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Mag sein....
> aber ICH hab das RECHT es JEDEM ... aber auch JEEEEDEM hier zu erzählen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Und wenn ich nun in der Nähe der Burg mich aufhalte und JJJEEEEEDEMMM erzähl was das für einer ist  verbietet mir das NIEMAND!!
> ...



Und dann geht es Dir besser ?

Na denn, jeder holt sich Erfolgserlebnisse, wo er kann.

Ich hätte keine Lust, jemandem auch noch mein Geld zu geben, wenn er mich nicht freundlich behandelt. Lieber beobachte ich genüßlich, wie er langsam in die Pleite rutscht. Jemand mit so einer Einstellung ist auch anderswo nicht kundenfreundlich, und das rächt sich auf Sicht immer.

Also, entspanne Dich und spare Deine Energie für Dinge, die sich lohnen. Für schöne Anstiege zum Beispiel.


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Juli 2010)

Auf deutsch gesagt entwickelt sich das hier zur _*KINDERKACKE*_ - irgendwer hat das ziemlich zu Anfang auch schon geschrieben.

Es interessiert keinen Menschen,ob 2 hochfahren - nix bekommen - wegfahren - 2 wieder hochfahren - nix bekommen .......

Bleibt doch einfach mit dem Arsch aus der Lokalität raus und bringt euer Geld irgenwo hin, wo ihr vernünftig bedient werdet. Mein Gott, wie hoch kann man so einen Quatsch eigentlich hängen????

Sein Laden, seine Art den Laden zu führen und Ende.

Oder fahrt Ihr auch mit "Anti-Atomkraft-Fahnen" durch den Wald? 

Wir betreiben MTB Sport und keine Politik....


----------



## Zelasus (30. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht weil der Laden mit Spendengeldern am Leben erhalten wird.
Vielleicht weil Moutainbiker sich nicht alles gefallen lassen müssen.
Vielleicht weil es in Deutschland nicht okay ist eine Interessengemeinschaft ÖFFENTLICH auszuschliessen.
Vielleicht weil es heute der eine morgen der andere und übermorgen jeder dritte ist.

Ich könnte ewig schreiben!
Doch am besten sind die die das Wort Kinderkacke in den Mund nehmen, stellen sich hin als sind sie ACH SO VERNÜNFTIG UND JEDERZEIT VOLL ÜBERLEGEN IN IHREM HANDELN! Und das ist der Punkt wo ich richtig Aggressiv sein kann!

@ chucki_bo 
Warum bleibst du nicht einfach mit deinem Arsch aus dem Thema draussen, wenn es eh nur um Kinderkacke geht?


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Juli 2010)

Zelasus:

_aggressiv _schreibt man klein. Das ist ein Wie-Wort....

Und vor lauter Aggressivität (das schreibt man dann groß) hast Du meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen.
Ich habe geäußert, dass es sich zur Kinderkacke entwickelt. Nicht das es sich grundsätzlich darum handelt.

- *Spendengelder *... soso ... auch von MTBlern??
- *Moutainbiker *- du meintest Mou*N*tainbiker - können auch über Dingen stehen ohne sich alles gefallen zu lassen
- In D kann jeder jeden soweit ausschliessen, wie es das Gesetz zulässt. Und wenn es sein Laden ist, dann kann er das eben (ich würde dich 
   bei deinem Ton auch nicht bei mir zu Hause reinlassen - auch wenn ich Cola verkaufen würde)
- Von mir aus ist es übermorgen auch jeder Dritte. Dann macht er eben pleite.

Und tu mir nen Gefallen und komm mir nicht mit so einem unterbelichtetem Ton.

Nicht für Ungut 

chucki


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juli 2010)

ich denke es soll in erster linie darum gehen den spendern vor augen zu halten was sie da mit ihren geldern am leben halten.

an den einnahmen aus der gastwirtschaft kann die burg nicht leben, das steht fest!
da "problem" besteht ja nun schon längere zeit ...


----------



## SuperGauzy (30. Juli 2010)

Richtig! Genau so sehe ich das auch. Öffentliche Gelder und Spenden in ein Projekt zu stecken und dann nicht für jeden zugänglich zu machen... Dazu brauche ich wohl nicht mehr schreiben.


----------



## Zelasus (30. Juli 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Zelasus:
> 
> _aggressiv _schreibt man klein. Das ist ein Wie-Wort....
> 
> ...



Rechtschreibbelehrung? 
So nach dem Motto, meine Meinung ist die richtige weil ich die Rechtschreibung besser beherrsche wie du?

Okay ich denke jedes weitere Wort ist vergeudete Zeit mit dir.


----------



## mille_plateaux (30. Juli 2010)

bissi Anmerkungen zur Diskussion....:

Was ich nicht schön finde, sind die Beiträge, die  - Achtung, ich vereinfache jetzt ein bisschen, möge sich niemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlen! -  

a) erkennen lassen, dass der Thread nicht ordentlich gelesen wurde und die deshalb immer noch vom Wirt der Burg als Verursacher von Leid, Ungerechtigkeit und Weltekel sprechen, und 
b) die Beiträge, die darauf bestehen, dass das von Gooni11 inkriminierte Verhalten legal und deshalb zu akzeptieren sei und dass das Problem zudem ein zu vernachlässigendes sei.   

Zu a) muss eigentlich nicht viel gesagt werden, es kann nicht so schwer sein, sich durch 1-2 Seiten Forumspost zu lesen, bevor man sich zu Wort meldet. Also in der Kaffeepause nach dem Überfliegen von zwei, drei Beiträgen zu posten ist definitiv für niemanden hier hilfreich. Bitte hier etwas mehr (Selbst-)disziplin....Danke!

In Bezug auf b) find ichs äußerst zweifelhaft, dass gerade MTBler, die permanent  - und mit guten Gründen!  über sowohl Rechtssetzung als auch Rechtssprechung und darüber, dass so wenige den Allerwertesten hochkriegen, jammern, sich  erdreisten, Gooni11s geplante Aktion mit Verweis auf die Legalität des Verhaltens des Stiftungsfritzens (Hausrecht) richtiggehend und v.a. prinzipiell anzufeinden. Gerade wenn es wie eben hier auch um die Diskriminierung von Leuten, die sich nicht so gut wie die fitten MTBler wehren können, geht, wird doch auch zu Recht immer wieder Zivilcourage etc. eingefordert. Ich möchte mir in diesem Zusammenhang gar nicht erst ausmalen, wie 'ne Ausflugstruppe aus den sagen wir mal auffälligeren Abteilungen der von Bodelschwinghschen Anstalten dort behandelt werden würde...

Deshalb finde ichs  saugut, dass Gooni11 sich ernsthaft überlegt, was getan werden könnte, das dann durchzieht (hoffentlich!)  und sich eben nicht einmal ärgert und dann achselzuckend zum Luisenturm (Danke, Bicicletta, für den Tipp!!!!Kannte ich auch noch nicht....) weiterdackelt. Mein ursprüngliches Fazit nach gemachten Erfahrungen dort war ja genau dahingehend (keine Welle machen, fahren, Spass haben, woanders einkehren....), aber was durch Gooni11s 'Alarm' noch so alles zutage getreten ist, lässt mich Abbitte leisten.....Das ist in der Tat nicht einfach nur ärgerlich und (persönlich) kränkend, sondern richtig richtig übel und sicher nicht jeden, aber doch viele Aufreger wert. 

Kritisieren und anzweifeln kann man viel (und einiges wurde ja auch schon genannt. Für mich in Bezug auf die 'Sonntagsaktion' entscheidend: Sind  Gooni11 und seine Mitstreiter(innen) cool genug, um eben nicht im Konfliktfall durchzuknallen? Die Sprache seiner Postings lässt das für mich als eher zweifelhaft erscheinen....Toi, toi, toi jedenfalls, verbockts nicht, bitte), was aber in jedem Fall bleibt und allein deshalb ists super, ist Bewusstsein einerseits und eine Fülle an Infos und  Quellen (nie, nie, nie wär ich über den Westfalenblatt-Artikel in deren online-Ausgabe gestolpert. Danke an alle Leserbriefschreiber i.ü.; sehr cool!) andererseits, die als Grundlage eigenen Handelns und eigener Überlegungen stehen könn(t)en.

In diesem Sinne allen eine gute Fahrt und frohes Anstänkern gegen üble Zustände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (30. Juli 2010)

Danke für diese weisen Worte! Endlich mal jemand der´s verstanden hat!

Ich bin gerade dabei, aus allen Kritiken Hr. Kansteiner gegenüber, einen schönen Text zu verfassen und diesen an die Zeitungen in den Region zu leiten. Ich bin mal gespannt was ich darauf für eine Reaktion von der örtlichen Presse bekomme.

Stay tuned!

_P.S.: Ich hoffe Sonntag auf gutes Wetter, damit man sich die Burg mal ansehen kann. War schon min. 15 Jahre nicht mehr da, obwohl ich nicht weit weg wohne, aber nach den ganzen Zeitungsartikeln, Pressestimmen und Beschwerden von Privatpersonen muss ich mir das doch mal persönlich anschauen._


----------



## gooni11 (30. Juli 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Danke für diese weisen Worte! Endlich mal jemand der´s verstanden hat!
> 
> Ich bin gerade dabei, aus allen Kritiken Hr. Kansteiner gegenüber, einen schönen Text zu verfassen und diesen an die Zeitungen in den Region zu leiten. Ich bin mal gespannt was ich darauf für eine Reaktion von der örtlichen Presse bekomme.
> 
> ...



Moin
Wenn du nix dagegen hast kann ich auch Sonntag zu dir kommen und wir radeln dann per Bike zum Treffpunkt unterhalb der Burg?! Also wenn Wetter gut!

Zweitens...
Danke mille plateaux für deinen Post. Man merkt... DU hast alles verstanden
und hierzu


> Sind Gooni11 und seine Mitstreiter(innen) cool genug, um eben nicht im Konfliktfall durchzuknallen? Die Sprache seiner Postings lässt das für mich als eher zweifelhaft erscheinen....



das kommt darauf an was ICH möchte. Aber Sonntag werd ich so etwas von cool sein....klar reg ich mich auf, aber aufregen und durchknallen ist bei mir dann doch weit auseinander!
mfg


----------



## Zelasus (30. Juli 2010)

Wir drücken die Daumen. Sag aber auch allen Mitstreitern, das diese auch cool bleiben sollen.

Mal was anderes, was wenn der Gastwirt von diesem Thema Wind bekommt und weiss was am Sonntag passiert?


----------



## macmaegges (30. Juli 2010)

Dann wirds saumässig lustig 

Ich bin dafür das alles mit versteckter Kamera aufgezeichnet wird, dann kann auch im nachhinein keiner Fakten verdrehen...

Nur für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Juli 2010)

mille_plateaux schrieb:


> ... erkennen lassen, dass der Thread nicht ordentlich gelesen wurde und deshalb immer noch vom Wirt der Burg als Verursacher von Leid, Ungerechtigkeit und Weltekel sprechen...





mille_plateaux schrieb:


> Ich mÃ¶chte mir in diesem Zusammenhang gar nicht erst ausmalen, wie 'ne Ausflugstruppe aus den sagen wir mal âauffÃ¤lligerenâ Abteilungen der von Bodelschwinghâschen Anstalten dort behandelt werden wÃ¼rde...


Du bist doch selbst nur am schwadronieren und mutmaÃen von Sachen die nie geschrieben wurden...

mal abgesehen von deinem 1a Beamtenschreibstil, meine GÃ¼te wie kann man nur so seiern......

GrÃ¼Ãe Jan


----------



## Billybob (30. Juli 2010)

hallo,

bin definitiv für diese aktion.
allerdings bin ich mittlerweile auch erfahren genug um zu wissen, dass sich gerade in einer größeren gruppe über die zeit einer solchen aktion auch eine gewisse eigendynamik entwickeln kann. man geht dann zwar ganz cool dahin und will keinem was _"böses_" aber was dabei am ende rauskommt "kann" was ganz anderes sein wenn man nich konsequent seiner linie folgt.
habt es nur im hinterkopf und lasst es nicht ausarten. bin gespannt auf die berichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (30. Juli 2010)

Hier mein Text (teilweise geklaut) fÃ¼r die Ã¶rtliche Presse:

_Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren,

anscheinend mÃ¼ssen genÃ¼gend Spendengelder vorhanden sein, dass sich ein Gastwirt erlauben kann, diversen GÃ¤sten zu verbieten, sein GrundstÃ¼ck zu betreten. Interessanterweise verzichtet Herr Kansteiner freiwillig auf Einnahmen aus dem gastronomischen Betrieb, indem er systematisch die Bewirtung von Mountainbikefahrern und Joggern verweigert und diese vertreibt.

Viele Radfahrer haben die Burg oft als Tourenziel fÃ¼r eine Mountainbike-Tour gesehen. Wenn die Burg mit den Steuergeldern restauriert wird, mÃ¶chte man auch als Sportler die Erlaubnis haben, dort eine Apfelschorle zu konsumieren. DrauÃen, auf HolzbÃ¤nken, wohlgemerkt. Nicht in einem 5-Sterne Restaurant mit weiÃen Tischdecken. 

Die Burg Ravensberg bzw. der Burgherr beschÃ¤ftigt die Region schon seit  Jahren und es ist erschreckend, dass es noch Niemandem gelungen ist, diesem "Burgherren" Grenzen zu setzen. Wie kann es sein, dass er mit Ã¶ffentlichen Mitteln unterstÃ¼tzt wird und jetzt auch noch auf Spenden hofft und gleichzeitig GÃ¤ste von der Burg vertreibt, die nicht seiner âNormâ entsprechen?

So reichlich sind lohnende und willkommene EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten entlang des Ã¼ber 140km langen Hermannsweges nicht gesÃ¤t, als dass die Allgemeinheit es fahrlÃ¤ssig zulassen kann, dass jemand wie Herr Kantsteiner, dem zwar niemand Engagement und Kompetenz bei der Sanierung der Burganlage absprechen mag, dem aber offensichtlich tiefere Einblicke und vor allem FingerspitzengefÃ¼hl im Hinblick auf die Leitung einer gastronomischen Einrichtung fehlen, mit dieser Aufgabe betreut wird.

Viele Mountainbiker haben es selbst erlebt, wie er sie (und ich Ã¼bertreibe nicht wenn ich schreibe) wie ein paar Tiere, von der Burg vertrieben hat, nachdem sie nach einer langen und anstrengenden Tour mit dem Mountainbike auf der Burg einkehren wollten und die âFrechheitâ besaÃen, etwas zu Trinken zu bestellen. Er rief sogar den Notruf, als man seiner Meinung nach nicht schnell genug die Burg verlieÃ. 

Dass Herr Kansteiner Jogger, Radfahrer und vor allem auch behinderte Menschen nicht auf seiner Burg haben will ist inzwischen weit bekannt und eine Frechheit. Das Ganze grenzt nicht nur an Diskriminierung, es IST Diskriminierung! Wann wird dort etwas unternommen? Ein Aufruf zur Erhaltung der Burg ist gut, aber nicht unter solchen Vorraussetzungen! Es tut mir leid fÃ¼r die Spender, die mit ihrem Einsatz eigentlich Gutes tun wollen.

Vielleicht  sollte man Herrn Kansteiner einmal fragen, warum er seine persÃ¶nlichen Probleme mit Menschen, die durch ihre abgasfreie Fortbewegung auch den Mauern der Ravensburg Gutes tun, auf dem RÃ¼cken der Stiftung austrÃ¤gt.

Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen: Es wollte eine Rentnersportgruppe mit ca. 25 Radlern dort einkehren und wurden dort bereits am Telefon dermaÃen "zurechtgewiesen", dass man sich Ã¼berlegt hat, Ã¼berhaupt nach NRW zu kommen. So etwas versaut dann nicht nur den Ruf der Burg Ravensberg, sondern der gesamten Region, ja sogar des ganzen Landes NRW.

Dem guten Mann gehÃ¶ren die Gelder gestrichen!

Wahrscheinlich ist der Herr Kansteiner aus mehrerlei Sicht nicht berechenbar. Das lieÃe sich in einem ersten Schritt damit austesten, indem der FÃ¶rderbescheid des Landes NRW rot-grÃ¼ner-weise per Fahrradkurier zugestellt wÃ¼rde. Die Mehrkosten fÃ¼r die Bodyguards des Zustellers wÃ¤ren konsequenterweise zum Abzug zu bringen.

Ich hoffe die Ã¶rtliche Presse macht auf diesen Missstand aufmerksam, damit die Spenden der BÃ¼rger und auch GeschÃ¤ftsleute nicht Sinnlos verpulvert werden, denn wer hat noch Lust sich in den Biergarten zu setzen, wenn er damit rechnen muss vertrieben zu werden!? Wer schaut sich dann die Burg noch an und ist daran Ã¼berhaupt noch interessiert? Dann hat Herr Kansteiner zwar die Burg wieder saniert und ein schÃ¶nes Ausflugsziel geschaffen, aber niemand kommt!


Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen_


----------



## Zelasus (30. Juli 2010)

SuperGauzy

Liest sich doch gut


----------



## SuperGauzy (30. Juli 2010)

Danke! Das hoffe ich!


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (30. Juli 2010)

@Gooni

Versuch mal den einen oder anderen Rollifahrer/Innen bzw. jemand aus einem Verband derer mitzunehmen. Wenn er denn tatsächlich "behinderte" Menschen abweisen sollte, kann man ihm einen "Strick draus drehen". Auch sollten einige MTBler/Innen nicht unbedingt als solche auftreten sondern sich "tarnen" mit normaler Kleidung und "normalen" Rädern. Das zieht bestimmt auch gut.


----------



## SuperGauzy (30. Juli 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wenn du nix dagegen hast kann ich auch Sonntag zu dir kommen und wir radeln dann per Bike zum Treffpunkt unterhalb der Burg?! Also wenn Wetter gut!



Lass uns mal auf dem Parkplatz unten an der Kneipe treffen. Ich weiß noch nicht genau von wo ich meine Tour starte.


----------



## SuperGauzy (30. Juli 2010)

*Dank eines Freundes beim Haller-Kreisblatt habe ich folgendes zusammen tragen kÃ¶nnen. Dies sind Zeitungsberichte der letzten Jahre und Leserbriefe rund um die Burg Ravensberg und Herrn Kansteiner:*

03.05.2008
*Mit Rollstuhl auf die Zugspitze *
_Leserbrief:_
âMit groÃer Betroffenheit las ich vor einigen Tagen einen Leserbrief aus Steinhagen Ã¼ber die Vorkommnisse anlÃ¤sslich des Mittelalterfestes auf der Ravensburg am 20. April. Wenn man Menschen, die auf einen Rollstuhl angewiesen sind, so brutal verbal angreift und dieses ohne Reaktion unsererseits geschehen kann, lÃ¤uft es mir kalt den RÃ¼cken herunter. Gerade heutzutage, wo Integration von Behinderten in KindergÃ¤rten, Schulen und Berufsleben von Politik, Kirche und SozialverbÃ¤nden gefordert bzw. schon praktiziert wird, kann man so einen Satz nicht stehen lassen. Ich hÃ¤tte mir von unseren Ratsherren/Damen, voran den BÃ¼rgermeister, ebenso von kirchlichen Mitarbeitern oder Vertretern unserer Sozialeinrichtungen etwas mehr Courage bzgl. Dieser VerhÃ¶hnung gewÃ¼nscht. Denn durch Schweigen billigt man solch ein Verhalten. Vor Herrn  Kansteiners Engagement und Einsatz fÃ¼r die Stiftung habe ich groÃen Respekt und Achtung. Aber  seine menschlichen FÃ¤higkeiten hat er sich leider wieder einmal selbst abgesprochen. Auf einem Fest, veranstaltet vorwiegend fÃ¼r Kinder und Jugendliche, hat man auch eine Vorbildfunktion. Da darf man nicht so entgleisen. UnabhÃ¤ngig davon, ob Herr Kansteiner selbst oder jemand seiner Mitarbeiter so reagiert hat, es bedarf in jedem Fall Konsequenzen. Die mindeste wÃ¤re eine Entschuldigung bei  Familie Finke. Nirgendwo darf jemand, der so in der Ãffentlichkeit steht, ungestraft Menschen mit Behinderungen diskriminieren. Warum in Borgholzhausen?

22.05.2008
*Der Â»BurgherrÂ«*
_Leserbrief:_
âDer Burgherr und das niedere Volk: In dem Artikel weist Herr Kansteiner auf Regeln hin, die Besucher Â»seinerÂ« Burg zu beachten haben. Dazu einige Anmerkungen: Seit etwa 20 Jahren wandern wir mit einer kleinen Gruppe einmal jÃ¤hrlich von Halle zur Ravensburg. FrÃ¼her war es mÃ¶glich, fÃ¼r 50 Pfennig, spÃ¤ter fÃ¼r 50 Cent den Turm der Burg zu besteigen und die herrliche Aussicht und wenn vorhanden das gute Wetter zeitlich unbegrenzt und ungestÃ¶rt zu genieÃen. Heutzutage, unter der Regentschaft des Burgherren Herrn Kansteiner, bleibt einem dieses immer wieder schÃ¶ne  Erlebnis leider verwehrt. Stattdessen ist man gezwungen, zu dem im Vergleich zu frÃ¼heren  VerhÃ¤ltnissen stolzen Preis von drei Euro an einer FÃ¼hrung teilzunehmen, obwohl man schon zu Grundschulzeiten die ein oder andere FÃ¼hrung mitgemacht hat und eigentlich doch nur die Natur und den Ausblick genieÃen mÃ¶chte. Interessant ist darÃ¼ber hinaus auch die Kleider- und Hygieneordnung, die nun auf der Burg zu herrschen scheint. Wenn ich mich also beim nÃ¤chsten Mal mit dem Mountainbike auf den Weg zur Burg Ravensberg mache, werde ich selbstverstÃ¤ndlich ein feierliches Gewand und Duschutensilien mitfÃ¼hren und hoffe darauf, dass der Burgherr mir eine DuschmÃ¶glichkeit einrÃ¤umen wird. Sicherlich gab es seinerzeit bei Hofe auch gewisse Normen und Regeln, aber ob das niedere Volk jedes Mal vor Betreten der Burg in den einmal wÃ¶chentlich  anzuheizenden Badezuber stieg, erachte ich als sehr fraglich. In seinen AusfÃ¼hrungen verweist Herr Kansteiner darauf, dass die (gemeinnÃ¼tzige!) Stiftung als EigentÃ¼merin der Burg Ã¼ber Art und Umfang der Nutzung des BurggelÃ¤ndes bestimmt. Den Begriff der GemeinnÃ¼tzigkeit scheint Herr Kansteiner aber so auszulegen, dass Alte, Kranke und Behinderte nicht der Gemeinschaft angehÃ¶ren, der die Stiftung einen entsprechenden Nutzen bringen mÃ¶chte (siehe auch frÃ¼here Leserbriefe). Ich war bei dem Vorfall, welchen Herr Kansteiner in seinem Artikel in sehr blumigen Worten beschreibt, nicht zugegen, so dass ich mir kein objektives Urteil erlauben kann. Aber die AusfÃ¼hrungen von Herrn Kansteiner legen schon den Eindruck nahe, dass hier doch ein wenig Ã¼bertrieben wurde. Weiterhin halte ich es fÃ¼r schwer vorstellbar, dass sich gerade Behinderte Ã¼ber ihren Leidensgenossen beschweren. (Wie sind denn eigentlich diese Behinderten auf die Burg gekommen?) Generell gilt zu sagen, dass ich die Arbeit der Stiftung und das bisher Erreichte fÃ¼r sehr lobenswert und auch unterstÃ¼tzenswert halte. Allerdings sollte es doch eigentlich Ziel der Stiftung sein, die Nutzung und Besichtigung der Burganlage einem mÃ¶glichst breiten Publikum zu ermÃ¶glichen, denn nur so kann
eine groÃe materielle und ideelle UnterstÃ¼tzung auf Seiten der BevÃ¶lkerung erreicht werden. Daher ist es fraglich, ob ein Erreichen dieses Zieles mit Herrn Kansteiner als GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer der Stiftung mÃ¶glich ist, dessen Ziel ja offensichtlich eher die Ausgrenzung verschiedener Interessengruppen und BevÃ¶lkerungsschichten ist. Weiterhin ist festzustellen, dass die Nutzungs- und BesichtigungsmÃ¶glichkeiten fÃ¼r die BevÃ¶lkerung in den letzten Jahren immer mehr eingeschrÃ¤nkt wurden. Es erscheint fraglich, inwieweit es unter den derzeitigen UmstÃ¤nden sinnvoll ist, viel Geld in die Erhaltung und Restaurierung der Burg zu investieren und fÃ¼r dieses vom Grunde her ehrenwerte Ziel Geld zu spenden, wenn sich der Kreis der willkommenen Besucher immer mehr einengt, bis wahrscheinlich am Schluss nur noch Herr Kansteiner Ã¼brig bleibt.


24.05.2008
_Leserbrief:_
*Duschpflicht auf der Burg*
Herr Kansteiner, ich habe da mal eine Frage: In dem Zeitungsbericht stellen sie Regeln fÃ¼r die Benutzung der Burg Ravensberg auf. Hierbei beziehen sie sich auch auf die Satzung der Stiftung Burg Ravensberg. Ich habe diesbezÃ¼glich einige Fragen an sie. In der PrÃ¤ambel zur o. g. Satzung heiÃt es: âDie natÃ¼rlichen Lebensgrundlagen der Menschen sind zufolge ihrer Ãbernutzung durch  unterschiedliche Interessengruppen gefÃ¤hrdet.â Tragen sie diesem Satz Rechnung, indem sie augenscheinlich bestimmte Gruppen auszugrenzen versuchen? Oder wie muss man den Umstand verstehen, dass z. B. Radsportler Wechselkleidung bei einem Besuch der Burg mitzubringen haben und sie sich duschen mÃ¼ssen? Wie sollen sich verschwitze und ggf. verschmutzte Wanderer verhalten? Haben diese auch eine Duschpflicht oder entscheiden sie dann auf Grundlage ihres olfaktorischen Sinnesorganes im Einzelfall? Ich muss sagen, dass ich eine solche Regelung als sehr befremdlich erachte. Die Stiftung kann natÃ¼rlich Ã¼ber die Nutzung der Burg bestimmen. Hierzu hat sie jedes Recht. Jedoch kennen die meisten Besucher und Wanderer bereits die Geschichte der Burg und nutzen diese als Ausflugsziel und um die Aussicht auf dem Burgturm zu genieÃen. Ihnen dies nur mit einer FÃ¼hrung zu ermÃ¶glichen ist rechtlich einwandfrei, wird jedoch den Interessen der meisten  Besucher wohl eher nicht gerecht. Sich hierbei auf den Erhalt und Schutz der Burg zu berufen klingt her, meiner Meinung nach, einer Schutzbehauptung. Wenn gewollt, lieÃe sich doch mit Sicherheit eine LÃ¶sung, die den Interessen der meisten Besucher gerecht wird, finden. Dass Sie, Herr Kansteiner, augenscheinlich kein Interesse an einer solchen LÃ¶sung haben, zeigt ihr Verhalten am 1. Mai, welches ich als Besucher der Burg beobachten konnte. Statt eine Diskussion zu fÃ¼hren und ihrer PrÃ¤ambel gerecht zu werden, machten sie von ihrem Hausrecht Gebrauch. Dies ist wohl auch eine  mÃ¶gliche LÃ¶sung, die sich jedoch nach meiner Beobachtung fÃ¼r alle Beteiligten als nicht  konfliktmindernd erwies. So erreichen sie kaum VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r ihre Anliegen, Herr Kansteiner.
Sie sprechen davon, dass das Mitbringen und der Verzehr von mitgebrachten Speisen auf dem BurggelÃ¤nde verboten ist. Verstehe ich sie da richtig, Herr Kansteiner? Die Wanderer und Familien haben ihre Lebensmittel, die sie fÃ¼r eine Wanderung mitgenommen haben, vor dem Betreten des BurggelÃ¤ndes zu entsorgen? Verstehen sie das unter einem ethisch verantwortlichen Handeln, welches in der PrÃ¤ambel der Satzung angesprochen wird? Ferner argumentieren sie: âOberstes Gebot der Nutzung ist die RÃ¼cksichtnahme gegenÃ¼ber dem Denkmal, der Natur, und
den Menschen, die das Denkmal und die Natur erleben wollen.â
Mit der Ausgrenzung von Sportlern, Menschen die nicht der Kleiderordnung entsprechen, nicht geduscht sind oder denen, die aus eigener Kraft nicht zur Burg gelangen kÃ¶nnen, ist es interessant von gegenseitiger RÃ¼cksichtnahme zu sprechen. Welche Interessen sind da eigentlich gefÃ¤hrdet? Die der Menschen oder ihr Menschenbild, wie Besucher der Burg auszusehen haben? Sie mÃ¶gen ja juristisch im Recht sein, Herr Kansteiner, jedoch moralisch und ethisch gesehen habe ich da meine Zweifel. Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil wÃ¼nsche mir die Burg aus meinen Kindertagen zurÃ¼ck, wo jeder  willkommen war und man dort unbeschwert seine Zeit auf dem GelÃ¤nde und dem Turm verbringen konnte. Vielleicht kommt diese Zeit eines Tages ja wieder.â


----------



## SuperGauzy (30. Juli 2010)

27.05.2008
*Burg soll ein Ort der Besinnung und Reflexion sein*
_Dr. Richard Sautmann (Vorsitzender des Stiftungsrates der Burg Ravensberg) bezieht Stellung_
Zu den Vorwürfen, die jetzt in Leserbriefen gegen Wolfhart Kansteiner als Geschäftsführer der Burg-Stiftung laut wurden, weil er einige Verhaltensregeln auf dem Burggelände aufgestellt hat, die offensichtlich zum Widerspruch reizen, bezieht jetzt Dr. Richard Sautmann Stellung. Er ist Vorsitzender des Sitftungsrates. Der Gründungsgedanke der Stiftung Burg Ravensberg besteht im Kern tatsächlich nicht darin, den unterschiedlichen Freizeitinteressen, wie sie sich in aktuellen Trends unserer Zeit präsentieren, noch einen zusätzlichen Eventraum zu bieten. Die Burg Ravensberg ist ein historisches Wahrzeichen von mindestens regionaler Bedeutung. Dass sie, die vor annähernd 1 000  Jahren errichtet wurde, noch heute besteht, haben wir zunächst einmal all jenen zu verdanken, denen am Erhalt der Burg für die nachfolgenden Generationen mehr gelegen war als am eigenen  Lustgewinn. Die Burg Ravensberg liegt inmitten eines europäischen Naturschutzgebietes von Rang, deren integraler Bestandteil sie ist. Dieser Umstand fordert uns auf, im Hinblick auf die Nutzung der Burgruine ein besonders hohes Maß an Verantwortung walten zu lassen. Diese Verantwortung gilt zunächst einmal der Aufgabe einer Rundumsanierung, der sich die Stiftung Burg Ravensberg in  besonderer Weise und sehr erfolgreich und gegen eine Fülle der absurdesten Widerstände verpflichtet  hat. Diese Verantwortung realisiert sich auch in der pädagogischen Arbeit, die von der Stiftung geleistet wird. Diese Verantwortung gilt aber ebenso auch der Suche nach einer adäquaten, angemessenen Nutzung eines historischen Wahrzeichens, das in enger Symbiose zum umliegenden  Naturraum steht. Zu fragen ist nicht: Wie kann die Ravensburg den gegenwärtigen Freizeitbedürfnissen des Einzelnen und der vielen möglichst umfassend gerecht werden. Zu fragen ist  vielmehr: Wie kann es uns gelingen, die gesellschaftliche Notwendigkeit nach Rückzug, Besinnung  und Reflexion mit der schützenswerten Symbiose aus Geschichts- und Naturraum, die uns hier in  einzigartiger Schönheit am Ravensberge über Generationen hinweg erhalten worden ist, zu vereinbaren. Man kann auch anders fragen: Wie viel Autoverkehr wollen wir dem Gesamtensemble noch zumuten? Nur zur Information: Das »Durchfahrt Verboten«-Schild am Fuße des Berges ist  beutend älter als die Stiftung Burg Ravensberg selbst. Und es ist schon interessant, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit freie Bürger auch hier und zu jeder Zeit freie Fahrt für sich und ihre Anliegen  fordern. Man kann noch weiter fragen: Wo bleibt die Nachdenklichkeit vor der Zeitlosigkeit des Ensembles in all dem Lärm, den die Freizeitgesellschaft des 21. Jahrhunderts wie selbstverständlich für sich als Recht beansprucht? Eines ist klar: Die Burg Ravensberg sollte für die Menschen ein Ort  der Besinnung und der Reflexion sein. Und da die Orte für Unterhaltung, Spiel, Spaß und Sport in  unserem Raum mittlerweile Legion geworden sind, bedarf es der Burg Ravensberg und des sie umgebenden Forstes hierfür tatsächlich nicht. Zeitlosigkeit prägt ihren Charakter, dazu die Tatsache, dass sie die Moden und Anstürme einer ganzen Reihe von Generationen nur mit allergrößter Mühe hat überleben können, bis heute. Gleiches gilt für den umliegenden Naturraum. Wie also können wir  uns als Menschen vor diesem Ensemble aus Zeit und Natur angemessen verhalten? Und sind wir  bereit, dem eigenen Ich vor der ungewöhnlichen Bedeutung dieses Ensembles aus Zeit und Natur Zurückhaltung aufzuerlegen?

29.05.2010
_Leserbrief:_
*Zugang für Behinderte*
Es will wahrscheinlich niemand die Verdienste des Herrn Kansteiner um die Burg Ravensberg bestreiten. Nach der Lektüre seiner Einlassung vom 20. Mai muss man ihm aber doch sagen: Bitte, Herr Kansteiner, schalten Sie doch vor Inbetriebnahme Ihres Mundwerkes Ihr höchstwahrscheinlich noch funktionsfähiges Gehirn ein! Das ist offensichtlich am 20. Mai unterblieben. 
1. Die Stiftung und  ihre Gäste legen großen Wert auf eine Atmosphäre der Stille, der Besinnlichkeit und der Entspannung. Aha? Und deswegen sind Leistungssportler nur willkommen, nachdem sie sich umgezogen und geduscht haben? Wieso das denn? Die können doch, auch wenn sie nach Schweiß riechen, still sein,  sich besinnen und sich entspannen. Herr Kansteiner hat während seines gesamten aktiven Berufslebens auf einem Chefsessel Platz gehabt  und deswegen mag er keinen Schweißgeruch. Benimmregel: Wer, weil er keine körperliche Arbeit kennt, keinen Schweiß riechen mag, halte sich die  Nase zu und entspanne sich! Vom Umkleiden will ich gar nicht erst reden! Muss man sich, nachdem  man auf die Burg gewandert ist, ein weißes Hemd anziehen und eine Krawatte umbinden? Vielleicht vor dem Bildnis des Wolfhart Kansteiner niederknien und sich bekreuzigen? 
2. Auf den Turm darf man nur mit Führung, weil sonst jemand den Turm beschädigen könnte. Jahrzehntelang ging das ohne  Führung und niemand hat den Turm beschädigt. Klar: Nachdem Herr Kansteiner in der Disziplin »Wie  mache ich mich überall unbeliebt« Goldmedaillenformat erreicht hat, kommt vielleicht jemand auf die  Idee, auf den Turm zu sprühen »Kansteiner ist doof«. Das macht er aber mit oder ohne Führung, notfalls nachts und heimlich. 
3. Das Mitbringen und Verzehren von Speisen und alkoholischen Getränken ist verboten. Früher wurde im Restaurant Bier und Wein ausgeschenkt und es hat keine  Saufgelage gegeben. O.K., an der Kaffeemühle in Halle gibt es schon mal Alkoholexzesse. Dass  Leute auf der Ravensburg nicht ihre mitgebrachten Bierkästen aussaufen und herumgrölen sollen, ist akzeptiert. Aber warum zum Teufel soll ich da nicht mein Bütterchen verzehren dürfen? Wo doch eine vernünftige Restauration mehr da ist. 
4. Wildes Zelten und Lagern ist nicht erlaubt. Gut, das entspricht deutscher Tradition. Wenn man sich aber mal das allgemein gelobte und anerkannte skandinavische  Jedermannsrecht « ansehen würde, würde man feststellen, dass dort das Aufschlagen eines Zeltes  für eine Nacht in angemessener Entfernung von bewohnten Gebäuden jedermann gestattet ist. 
5. Die  Burg ist nur zu Fuß zu erreichen. Wie? Der fünf Monate alte Säugling soll da auch zu Fuß  aufmarschieren? Im Kinderwagen fahren darf er ja laut Lex Kansteiner nicht. Und natürlich müssen auch die Behinderten, die gehbehindert sind und den entsprechenden Buchstaben in ihrem  Behindertenausweis haben, jederzeit mit dem Auto zur Burg fahren dürfen, anderenfalls ist der  Stiftungganz einfach der Status der Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen.


30.05.2008
*Die letzte Dusche vor der Burg Ravensberg*
Anwohner errichten vor der Burg eine mobile Dusche für Sportler
Nicht ganz ernst gemeint war die Aktion des »Traditionsvereins Cleve- Ravensberg« (TCR) und  etlicher Anwohner, die Mittwochabend vor der Burg eine mobile Dusche errichteten. Burg- Stiftungsgeschäftsführer Wolfhart Kansteiner hatte in einem Artikel in unserer Zeitung unter anderem  gefordert, dass sich Moutainbike-Fahrer duschen müssten, bevor sie die Burg besichtigen. Vereinsvorsitzender Erwin Kleine-Tebbe: Damit wollen wir symbolisch den von Herrn Kansteiner  gescholtenen Sportlern die Möglichkeit geben, die Ravensburg wohlduftend besichtigen zu dürfen. Es  seien aber ganz andere Dinge, so die rund 30 Bürger, die sich am Fuß der Burg eingefunden hatten,  die derzeit vom Turm her stänken. Sie wollten so in ironischer Form ihren Unmut darüber ausdrücken,  was auf der Burg seit Monaten vor sich gehe und die Verantwortlichen zum Umdenken und Handeln  auffordern. Erwin Kleine-Tebbe betonte, keiner bemängele die Arbeit, die Wolfhart Kansteiner dort für  die Burg und die Allgemeinheit leiste, das verdiene höchsten Respekt. Trotzdem könne man mit dem Verhalten des Burg-Geschäftsführers nicht einverstanden sein. Viele Besucher hätten in der jüngsten  Vergangenheit empört von Vorkommnissen an der Burg berichtet: Ältere Herrschaften, die ihr Rad  über das Burggelände schoben und die deswegen aufs Heftigste beschimpft wurden. Behinderte,  denen mit diskriminierenden Entgleisungen die Besichtigung des Wahrzeichens verwehrt wurde.  Väter, denen am Vatertag Hausverbot erteilt wird, weil sie mit ihrem Bollerwagen übers Burggelände spazieren wollten. Wanderer, denen mit der Polizei gedroht wurde, weil sie noch vor den Burgmauern am Wegesrand Beeren pflückten. Die Bürger erwarten jetzt von den Kommunalpolitikern, allen voran  Bürgermeister Keller, eine Stellungnahme und ein Einschreiten, diesem zum Teil lächerlichen, diktatorischen und oft diskriminierenden Verhalten ein Ende zu bereiten. Wenn der Vorsitzende des Stiftungsrates, Dr. Sautmann, in seiner Stellungnahme »Umweltschutz statt Lustgewinn« anpreise, gehe das jedoch an der Sache vorbei: Seit vielen Jahrzehnten sei die Ravensburg ein Wahrzeichen und ein Ausflugsziel. Wenn sich jetzt eine Person anmaße, nach Gutdünken zu entscheiden, wer Zutritt zum Burggelände hat, dann habe das mit einem verantwortungsbewussten Handeln im Namen  der Öffentlichkeit und der vielen Spender nichts mehr zu tun.

06.06.2008
*Denken über Pendelverkehr für Behinderte nach
Wolfhart Kansteiner zu »Verhaltensmaßregeln«*
Zur Nutzung der Ravensburg und und den von Wolfhart Kansteiner aufgestellten »Verhaltensmaßregeln« ist in den vergangenen Tagen manches geschrieben worden. In der  folgenden Stellungnahme geht es um die Zufahrt zur Burg für Behinderte, zu diesem Problem bezieht der Geschäftsführer der Stiftung ausführlich Stellung. Die meisten Beiträge dazu waren leider von Unsachlichkeit und Gehässigkeit geprägt. Auf solche Äußerungen gehen wir wie schon in der  Vergangenheit nicht ein, bezieht der Stiftungs-Geschäftsführer zu den Leserbriefen direkt keine Stellung. Um aber Irritationen in derBevölkerung zu vermeiden, halte die Stiftung eine Information zu drei Themen für erforderlich, zu den Themen »Behinderte«, »Mountainbiker« und »Warum ist auf der Burg nicht alles so wie früher?«  
Das Thema »Behinderte« lasse sich sehr leicht emotional missbrauchen. Damit helfe man den  Behinderten jedoch nicht. Eine sachliche Betrachtung tue gerade bei diesem Thema not:
Erstens: Das Befahren des Waldes und ganz besonders eines Naturschutz- und FFH-Gebietes ist außer den  Bewirtschaftern niemandem gestattet. Der Gesetzgeber hat aus gutem Grund Alte und Behinderte von dieser Regelung nicht ausgenommen. 
Zweitens: Man könnte daran denken, im Sonderfall der Burg Ravensberg ein Auge zuzudrücken. Das würde zu dem in der Vergangenheit geübten Zustand führen, dass eine kleine Zahl von Alten und Behinderten zur Burg hochfährt, während sich alle übrigen an das Gesetz halten. Das entspricht nicht unserem Verständnis von Recht und wird auch nicht dem Gebot von Fürsorge gegenüber allen Alten und Behinderten gerecht. 
Drittens: Man könnte ferner daran denken, für den Sonderfall der Burg Ravensberg eine allgemeine Ausnahmeregelung für Alte und Behinderte zu erwirken. Das hieße, einem Potenzial von etwa 200.000 Alten und Behinderten aus dem Einzugsgebiet der Burg Ravensberg, nämlich Bielefeld, Herford, Melle, Osnabrück und  Gütersloh, ein Sonderrecht einzuräumen. Macht man eine Minimalrechnung auf und unterstellt, dass nur zwei bis drei Prozent der Alten und Behinderten nur einmal im Jahr ihr Sonderrecht in Anspruch nehmen, bedeutete dies einen Verkehr von rund 4.000 bis 6.000 Kfz mit 8.000 bis 12.000 Hin- und  Rückfahrten im Jahr. Dieser Verkehr würde sich zu einem Großteil auf 50 bis 100 Tage im Jahr konzentrieren, was an einzelnen Tagen zu einem Verkehr von weit über 100 Fahrten führen würde. Abgesehen davon, dass dieser Verkehr auf den schmalen Waldwegen nicht zu bewältigen wäre und dass für ihn keine Parkplätze zur Verfügung ständen (auf der Burg gibt es zwei Parkplätze für die  zukünftigen Pächter), wäre das, was alle Gäste an der Burg Ravensberg schätzen und weswegen die Menschen aus weitem Umkreis zu uns kommen, zerstört, nämlich Natur und Kulturerlebnis in Stille und Beschaulichkeit sowie Erholung und Entspannung. Aus diesem Grund lässt auch die Satzung der Stiftung Burg Ravensberg eine solche Regelung nicht zu. Viertens: Wir denken daher über einen  geregelten Pendelverkehr nach, der aber ebenfalls auf mannigfache Schwierigkeiten stößt. Wir haben  mit Behindertenvertretern Kontakt aufgenommen, um gemeinsam nach Lösungsmöglichkeiten zu suchen. 

07.06.2008
*Die gescholtenen Mountainbiker: Auf die Ravensburg gehören sie nicht*
Ein Teil der Mountainbiker steigt auf der Kaffeeterrasse vom Rad ab, ringt mit vor Anstrengung verzerrtem Gesicht nach Luft, wischt sich mit seinem Trikot den Schweiß aus dem Gesicht, macht Dehn- und Lockerungsübungen
In der zweiten und damit vorletzten Folge der »Verhaltensmaßregel auf der Burg Ravensberg« behandelt der Stiftungsgeschäftsführer Wolfhart Kansteiner die Moutainbiker, die seiner Meinung nach  überhaupt nicht auf das Gelände der Burg gehören. Um eine »Irritation der Bevölkerung« zu vermeiden, so schreibt es Wolfhart Kansteiner, halte die Stiftung eine Information zu drei Themen für  erforderlich. Zum Thema »Behinderte« haben wir bereits eine ausführliche Stellungnahme abgedruckt, jetzt sind die Mountainbiker dran und es folgt noch eine Erklärung unter dem Thema »und warum ist nicht alles so wie früher?« Es gibt eine bundesweite, mit großer Verbitterung geführte Auseinandersetzung zwischen Waldbesitzern, Jägern, Wanderern, Naturschützern einerseits und Mountainbikern andererseits. Auch unsere Gäste beschweren sich immer wieder über Mountainbiker, wie sich mit hohem Tempo zu Tal stürzen und nicht nur Mütter mit Kindern, Alte und Behinderte, sondern auch den normalen Spaziergänger in Schrecken versetzen und gefährden. Das Konflikt- und Gefährdungspotenzial ist auf dem Weg zur Ravensburg besonders groß, weil hier nicht nur rüstige Wanderer, sondern das ganze Spektrum der Bevölkerung  von Eltern mit Kleinkindern und Kinderwagen bis hin zu Alten und Behinderten  unterwegs ist. Wir werden uns an die zuständigen  Behörden wenden, um dieses Problem zu lösen. Auf dem Burggelände selbst steigen die meisten Mountainbiker nicht ab, sondern umradeln den Turm, indem sie sich zwischen den Kaffeegästen oder Veranstaltungsteilnehmern hindurchzwängen. Anschließend stürzen sie sich wieder den Berg hinab,  wobei es mehrfach zu Rempeleien im Eingangsbereich der Burg gekommen ist. Ein Teil der  Mountainbiker steigt auf der Kaffeeterrasse vom Rad ab, ringt mit vor Anstrengung verzerrtem Gesicht  nach Luft, wischt sich mit seinem Trikot den Schweiß aus dem Gesicht, macht Dehn- und  Lockerungsübungen neben oder an unseren Tischen und stärkt sich mit einem Schluck aus der  mitgebrachten Wasserflasche. Ein anderer Teil nimmt an unseren Tischen Platz und kauft uns etwas ab. Dabei legen sich viele  schweißgebadet  auf unsere Bänke. Fast alle stellen im Verlaufe ihres  Aufenthaltes ihre naturgemäß verschmutzten Füße auf unsere Bänke, offenbar, um ihre  überanstrengte Beinmuskulatur zu entlasten. Mountainbiker interessieren sich  von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen  weder für die Natur noch für das Denkmal Burg Ravensberg. Ihnen geht es, wie sie uns in Gesprächen bestätigt haben, um die Leistung auf dem Rad. Die Berge sind für sie ein Sportgelände und die Burg Ravensberg ist ein Anlaufpunkt, den man angefahren haben muss oder an dem man eine Pause einlegt. Es ist das gute Recht der Mountainbiker, die Dinge so zu sehen und  ihren Leistungssport zu betreiben, solange der Gesetzgeber dieser Sportart keine Grenzen setzt. Es ist ihr gutes Recht, in Schweiß gebadet und mit von Anstrengung gezeichneten Gesichtern durch das Land zu fahren. Aber auf die Burg Ravensberg gehören sie nicht. Die Burg Ravensberg ist ein Ort der  Stille, der Entspannung, der Besinnung und der Rücksichtnahme auf den Mitmenschen, die Natur und  das Denkmal. Das entspricht der Zielsetzung der Stiftung, wie sie der Bevölkerung und vor allem den Spendern von Anfang an unterbreitet worden ist. Und es entspricht den Wünschen unserer zahlreichen Gäste, die zum Teil von weit her kommen, schon manches gesehen haben und uns übereinstimmend sagen: Ihr habt hier einen herrlichen Ort mit einer Atmosphäre, die ihresgleichen sucht. Zum Schluss sei gesagt, was, weil selbstverständlich, eigentlich nicht gesagt werden muss: Unter den Mountainbikern gibt es genauso viele rücksichtsvolle und genauso viele rücksichtslose Menschen wie in anderen Gruppierungen. Es sind offenbar die Technik ihres Sportgerätes und der Ort der Ausübung ihres Sports, die zur Unvereinbarkeit mit den Interessen anderer Menschen führen. 

11.06.2008  
*Was der Mensch sät*
_Leserbrief:_
Was der Mensch sät, das wird er ernten. Das wusste damals schon Paulus in seinem Brief an die Galater (Gal. 6,7). Scheinbar hat der Geschäftsführer der Stiftung Burg Ravensberg das Studium der Bibel ausgelassen, sonst würde er sich nicht wundern, warum viele Bürger aus unserem Kreis mit  seinem Führungsstil der Burg Ravensberg hadern. Und abermals demütigt Herr Kansteiner seine engagierten Mitbürger, in dem er behauptet, sie würden das Schicksal von gehandicapten Personen emotional missbrauchen. Es ist schon traurig, dass diese Personen der Burg verwiesen werden, noch schlimmer ist jedoch, die Art und Weise WIE und mit welcher Kaltschnäuzigkeit sie des Geländes verwiesen wurden (wir erinnern uns alle an den Zugspitzen-Vergleich). Aber sicherlich hat Herr  Kansteiner sich schon längst bei den Betroffenen entschuldigt Die Rechnung, die Herr Kansteiner aufstellt, empfinde ich einfach nur blamabel. Wenn sie aufginge, wären die Wege schon lange  abgetragen. Es gab nämlich, auch wenn Herr Kansteiner diese Tatsache verdrängt, eine Zeit vor ihm,  in der es scheinbar für diese Personen ohne großen Trubel möglich war, die Burg zu besuchen. Womöglich nimmt er richtige Daten, setzten sie in einen falschen Zusammenhang und erhält das  Ergebnis, welches eine Argumentation bietet, Menschen nach seinen Maßstäben auszugrenzen. Frei  nach dem Motto drei mal drei macht sechs. Und dass irgendein Behindertenvertreter mit ihm  zusammen arbeiten möchte, kann ich mir schon lange nicht mehr vorstellen. Viele der bisher  geschriebenen kritischen Leserbriefe halten das scheinbar selbstloses Engagement des Herrn Kansteiner hoch. Leider kann ich dieses nicht unterstützen: Alles, was ich bisher von ihm gelesen  habe, diente der eigenen Selbstdarstellung unter dem Deckmantel »Gutes tun für die Burg«.  Selbstlose Menschen würden niemals Bevölkerungsteile ausgrenzen! [...] Und trotz aller skandalösen und ausgrenzenden Verhaltensregeln, die uns ja Klarheit schaffen sollten, wer überhaupt noch willkommen ist, sind sicherlich viele Bürger jetzt verunsichert. Darf man mit seinem Hund noch hoch  zur Burg?? Wie sieht es aus mit kleinen Kindern, die die vielfach beschriebene Ruhe und  Besinnlichkeit durch Geschrei stören könnten? Herr Kansteiner, nehmen Sie doch die gesamte Zahl  Kinder aus dem Einzugsgebiet der Burg Ravensberg, multiplizieren Sie die Dezibel-Zahl mit der Sie schreien könnten, und lassen Sie uns in einem vierten Teil Ihrer Serie wissen, wie Sie mit dem Problem umgehen werden.


----------



## SuperGauzy (30. Juli 2010)

12.06.2008
*Was sagen die Spender?*
_Leserbrief:_
Mit immer mehr Verwunderung muss ich mir die schriftlichen Rettungsversuche des Herrn Kansteiner durchlesen. Bei seinen Argumenten, die er anführt, habe ich den Eindruck, dass es sich um einen  verzweifelten Versuch handelt, die öffentliche Meinung doch noch positiv zu beeinflussen. Dass er hierbei eine Vernebelungstaktik anwendet, überrascht mich kaum. So nennt er die beeindruckende Zahl von etwa 200.000 Alten und Behinderten, die im Einzugsgebiet der Burg (Bielefeld, Herford, Melle, Osnabrück und Gütersloh) leben. Er jongliert weiter mit den Zahlen, dass einem ganz schwindelig werden kann, und rechnet vor, welche Auswirkungen es hat, wenn diese mit dem Pkw anreisen. Ich frage mich nur, warum Herr Kansteiner nicht gleich mit 1.339.023 Menschen rechnet, die in dem genannten Einzugsraum leben? Er müsste den Weg dann auch für Fußgänger sperren, weil solch eine Besucherzahl einen nachhaltigen Flurschaden anrichtet und zudem die Infrastruktur des Umfeldes der Burg sprengt. Natürlich ist es Unsinn, mit solch einer Zahl zu rechnen. Genauso wie die  200.000, mit denen Herr Kansteiner rechnet. Auch ist es Bemerkenswert, dass Herr Kansteiner  zunächst eine Kleiderordnung und eine Duschpflicht für Radsportler einführt und jetzt von Sport und Verhaltensraudis spricht. Dass hierbei deren Verhalten maßlos überzogen geschildert wird, entspricht  wohl der Argumentationsstrategie. Ich konnte bisher so ein geschildertes Verhalten nur im absoluten  Einzelfall feststellen. Ich frage mich, wie die Spender über die letzten Ereignisse, das Verhalten von Herrn Kansteiner und die aufgestellten Nutzungsregelungen der Burg denken. Steht dies noch im Einklang mit der Produkt- und Unternehmensphilosophie der August Storck KG, Kraftverkehr Nagel Versmold? Entspricht es der Parteiphilosophie des Ortsverbandes CDU Borgholzhausen oder der der  Kreistagsfraktion der CDU, Bündnis 90 die Grünen-Borgholzhausen? Um nur einige Spender  namentlich zu erwähnen. Ich fände es gut, wenn diese sich über die Verwendung ihrer Spenden äußern, ob dies noch in deren Interesse ist, wenn solche Ausgrenzungen von Menschengruppen stattfinden. Die Spenderliste lässt sich unter http://www.stiftung-burg-ravensberg.de/spender.htm
ansehen.

13.05.2008
*Burg-Streit im WDR-Fernsehen*
»Nicht jeder wird reingelassen«  Mittwoch sendete der Westdeutsche Rundfunk den Beitrag
Unter dem Tenor »Nicht jeder wird reingelassen  Vorschriften für den Besuch der Burg Ravensberg« sendete am Mittwoch der WDR in seinem dritten Programm unter »Lokalzeit OWL Aktuell« einen Beitrag über die Burg. Der Bericht war kurzfristig um einen Tag verschoben worden. Zur Ankündigung des Beitrags konnte man im Internet vom WDR lesen: Die Burg Ravensberg in Borgholzhausen hat sich mit Hilfe vieler Hände und Spendengelder von einer fast vergessenen Ruine zu einem beliebten Ausflugsziel gemausert. Doch so schön nun auch alles ist  besuchen darf die Burg nicht jeder: Wer vom Radfahren oder wandern verschwitzt ankommt, muss draußen bleiben oder sich duschen und  umziehen. Solche Verhaltensregeln und Vorschriften sorgen für Unmut. Wie bereits berichtet, war am Montag ein Team des WDR am Fuß der Burg in der Clever Schlucht. Es war da auf rund 50 mehr der weniger aufgebrachte Bürger gestoßen, die ihrem Unmut über die Äußerungen des Geschäftsführers der Stiftung, Wolfhart Kansteiner, Luft machten. In dem gesendeten Film kamen die Bürger nur kurz  zu Wort, es wurden auch zwei Radfahrer interviewt, die diese Vorschriften als übertrieben bezeichneten. Auch beim Bürgermeister wurde das WDR-Team vorstellig. Klemens Keller ist natürlich bemüht, diesen unsinnigen Streit möglichst schnell beizulegen, so äußerte er sich auch vor der  laufenden Kamera. Allerdings hat die Stadt keine rechtlichen Möglichkeiten, sie kann nur an den guten Willen appellieren. Denn die Stiftung ist Eigentümerin der Burg und handelt im Sinne der Satzung. Interviewt wurde natürlich auch Erwin Kleine-Tebbe als Vorsitzender des Vereins, der die Interessen der Anlieger vertritt. Der hofft, dass es bald wieder möglich ist, ohne Eintritt und ohne Streit die Burg besuchen zu können. WDR-Moderator Matthias Wolk, nachdem er die Bilder mit dem Duschen unter einer Gießkanne verfolgt hat: Ich glaube, der Burgherr kommt selber bald ins Schwitzen. 

14.06.2008
*Viel Augenwischerei*
_Leserbrief:_
Von Herrn Kansteiner hätte ich bei seiner Bildung (beruflich wie kulturell) nicht erwartet, dass er sich so lächerlich macht. In seiner ersten Stellungnahme versucht er mal wieder, sein Verhalten zu  rechtfertigen, warum er sich gegenüber einem behinderten Menschen so und nicht anders verhalten  konnte. Zahlen von 200.000 älteren und behinderten Menschen sollen uns beeindrucken. Heute lese ich in einer bundesweiten Zeitung, die für Übertreibungen bekannt ist von Zehntausenden Besuchern  inklusive gesunde Bürger, die jährlich die Burg besuchen. Welcher Bruchteil davon sind denn nun die  von ihm ausgegrenzten Personen? In seiner zweiten Stellungnahme benutzt er gerade die  behinderten und älteren Menschen, um sich gegen die Mountainbiker zu rechtfertigen. Zu seiner dritten Stellungnahme »schonender Umgang mit der Natur«: Wieso dürfen dann schwere Fahrzeuge  bis zur Burg hochfahren, um einen Videoclip zu drehen? Wohlweislich hat er sich erst nachdem dieser  Videoclip fertig gestellt war öffentlich dazu geäußert. Bei den heutigen hohen Lebenshaltungskosten sollte auch jeder das Recht haben, sein mitgebrachtes Bütterchen zu speisen, dafür stehen ja für  Wanderer die Rastbänke zur Verfügung. Man sollte sich daran erinnern: Frau Kühnel, die vorherige Pächterin, sollte ihren Pkw unten stehen lassen und die benötigten Produkte (Ware) für ihre kleine  Gastronomie bis zur Burg hochtragen. Der neue Pächter erhält gleich zwei Stellplätze. Ich hoffe, dass  Herr Kansteiner, da er ja gesund ist, seinen Pkw auf den Parkplatz für Besucher parkt. Die Augenwischerei, die Herr Kansteiner seinen Mitmenschen gegenüber tätigt, finde ich unter aller  Würde. Vor dieser Person kann ich keine Achtung haben. Achtung gebührt Menschen, die ehrlich sind und Fehler eingestehen können, und diejenigen, die den Mut haben, ihre Meinung nicht nur hinter  vorgehaltener Hand zu bekunden. Sehr viel Respekt und Achtung habe ich vor behinderten (körperlich wie geistig) Menschen. Was für uns normal ist, bedeutet für diese Menschen eine unheimliche  Anstrengung. Zum Glück werden sie immer mehr intregiert (Schulen Kindergärten Vereine usw.). Nur der gemeinnützige Verein der Ravensburg hält an Regelungen und Bürokratie fest. Satzungen kann  man ändern! Vielleicht geschieht dies aber erst, wenn Herr Kansteiner oder eine ihm nahe stehende  Person auf Hilfe anderer Menschen angewiesen ist. Schwer vorstellbar ist für mich, dass wirklich alle Spender damit einverstanden sind, wie Herr Kansteiner sich als Geschäftsführer einer gemeinnützigen Stiftung verhält. Man sollte nie vergessen, dass das Schicksal jeden von uns in der nächsten Sekunde  (Krankheit, Unfall usw.) zu einem behinderten Menschen machen kann. Was dann? Werden wir dann erst wach? 

03.07.2008
*Geltendes Recht ist von jedem einzuhalten*
Stiftungen und Behörden stellen gemeinsame Regeln auf, um eine denkmalgerechte Nutzung der Burg zu ermöglichen
Die Burg Ravensberg ist ein Wahrzeichen des Ravensberger Landes, ein Denkmal und Kulturerbe von historischer Bedeutung für die Menschen in unserer Region, beginnt die gemeinsame Erklärung, wie der Kreis Gütersloh, die untere Landschaftsbehörde, das Straßenverkehrsamt, der Landesbetrieb Wald und Holz NRW, das Regionalforstamt Ostwestfalen-Lippe, die Stiftung für die Natur Ravensberg, die Stiftung für die Burg Ravensberg und die Stadt Borgholzhausen gestern abgaben. Mit ihrer  gemeinsamen Erklärung wollen die beteiligten Behörden und Organisationen darauf hinweisen, dass  auf der Burg Ravensberg geltendes Recht einzuhalten ist. Mit der Erklärung wollen wir die entstandene Diskussion versachlichen und den Leser auffordern, in Ruhe darüber nachzudenken, wie  wichtig die Natur und Landschaft, aber auch die pädagogische Arbeit der Stiftung ist, sagte  Bürgermeister Klemens Keller. Die Ravensburg ist ein Glanzpunkt in der Region, eine alte Liegenschaft in uraltem Staatswaldbestand, machte Forstamtsleiter Franz Stockmann den Wert der Ruine und ihrer Umgebung deutlich. Dieses Kleinod wollen wir nach vorne bringen und die positive Weiterentwicklung der wunderschönen Anlage fördern. Die gemeinsame Erklärung, die das geltende Recht auf der Burg und den Zuwegen deutlich machen soll, lautet wie folgt: In einem Behördentermin im 26. Juni auf der Burg Ravensberg wurde übereinstimmend festgestellt, dass die bereits seit mehreren Jahrzehnten bestehenden verkehrsrechtlichen Beschränkungen bezüglich der Zuwege zur Burg nach wie vor gültig und angemessen sind. Es gilt ein Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art, auch für  Fahrräder, mit Ausnahme von land- und forstwirtschaftlichem Verkehr und Lieferverkehr. Für die Besucher, die mit dem Fahrrad anreisen, werden in Kürze von der Stadt Borgholzhausen an beiden  Parkplätzen entsprechende Abstellvorrichtungen für Fahrräder installiert. Radfahrer, die auf der einen  Seite zur Burg hoch und auf der anderen Seite wieder hinunter wollen, können ihr Fahrrad auf den Wegen schieben, fügte Wolfhart Kansteiner hinzu. Weil auch ältere und behinderte Bürger die Burg  erreichen können sollen, wird unter der Beteiligung des Vereins für Körper- und Mehrfachbehinderte baldmöglichst ein adäquates Beförderungskonzept entwickelt werden. Die Stiftung hat sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, die Burganlage zu erhalten und eine denkmalgerechte und naturverträgliche Nutzung durch Besuchergruppen zu gewährleisten. Sie ist daran interessiert, dass die Burganlage möglichst vielen Menschen zum Besuch offen steht, sei es zur Besichtigung des historischen Gemäuers, zum Genießen des Fernblickes oder für den Besuch einer der vielen Veranstaltungen. Da die Besucherzahlen expandieren, seien angemessene Besucherregeln notwendig, heißt es in der Erklärung weiter. Dass dies in der Vergangenheit zu Irritationen und Missverständnissen geführt hat, bedauere die Stiftung sehr. Zur Selbstverpflegung auf der Burg erklären die Mitglieder der beteiligten Behörden: Damit Besucher und Besucherinnen sich auf der Burg Ravensberg stärken können, wird  die Stiftung nach erfolgter Sanierung die Gastwirtschaft verpachten. Sie bittet daher um Verständnis, dass das Picknicken oder das Trinken von mitgebrachtem Alkohol auf der Burg nicht gestattet werden kann. Die Selbstversorgung der von der Stiftung betreuten Gruppen und Schulklassen bleibt hiervon unberührt. Wanderer dürfen ihren Wegproviant natürlich auf dem Gelände der Ravensburg  verzehren, fügte Bürgermeister Klemens Keller hinzu. Man dürfe sich nur nicht  und das sei in allen Gasthäusern so  mit mitgebrachtem Proviant auf dem Territorium der Gaststätte niederlassen. Zum  Schutz der Burg und der Natur brauchen wir einwandfreie Regeln, betonte Klemens Keller die  Notwendigkeit der Erklärung. Diese Regeln seien von jedem einzuhalten.

20.05.2009
*Mit dem Bulli auf die Burg*
Burg-Stiftung richtet ab Freitag einen Pendelverkehr für Alte und Gehbehinderte ein
Seit gestern ist der Wald rund um die Ravensburg von der Forstbehörde mit Schranken abgesichert. Dafür können Besucher, die aus alters- oder gesundheitlichen Gründen die Burg bisher nicht  besuchen konnten, ab sofort jeden Freitag zwischen 14 bis 18 Uhr den neu eingerichteten Pendelverkehr zur Burg nutzen. Seit einiger Zeit ist es für alle Besucher verboten, mit dem Auto auf  die Burg zu fahren. Vor gut einem Jahr hatte es unter anderem deswegen zwischen Anliegern und Besuchern und der Geschäftsführung der Stiftung, die bekanntlich Hausherr auf der Burg ist, einen  heftigen Streit gegeben. Der ist inzwischen glücklicherweise beigelegt. Einer der Kritikpunkte schon damals war es, dass jetzt Behinderte und betagte Bürger nicht mehr die Möglichkeit hätten, den beschwerlichen und sehr steilen Aufstieg zur Burg zu schaffen und ihnen deshalb ein Besuch der eigentlich doch der Öffentlichkeit zugänglichen wunderschönen Burg verwehrt bliebe. Ein Vorwurf, den  offensichtlich Stiftungsgeschäftsführer Wolfhart Kansteiner sich zu Herzen genommen hat und  deshalb hat er jetzt diesen ersten Versuch eines Pendelverkehrs gewagt. Das sei allerdings erst ein  Pilotversuch, betonte Wolfhart Kansteiner und das sei auch lange noch nicht perfekt. Deshalb werde  es diese Möglichkeit auch erst einmal nur freitags von 14 bis 18 Uhr geben. Da müssten erst einige  Erfahrungen gesammelt werden. Auch sei es weiterhin noch nicht möglich, Personen zu befördern,  die ausnahmslos auf einen Rollstuhl angewiesen sind. Dafür brauche man ein Spezialfahrzeug, das  sei sehr teuer und das gebe es zurzeit noch nicht. Gespräche darüber seien aber bereits mit  Vertreten der Behinderten-Gremien geführt worden. Vielleicht gebe es auch hier demnächst eine Lösung, sagte Kansteiner im Gespräch mit dem Haller Kreisblatt. Für diesen Versuch eines ersten Pendelverkehrs hat sich der Stiftungsgeschäftsführer der Hilfe der Stadt Borgholzhausen versichert. Stellvertretender Bürgermeister Eckhard Strob war denn auch in Begleitung vom Zivildienstleistenden Fabian Beßmann mit dem Bulli der Stadt auf die Burg gekommen. Mit diesem Bulli wird Wolfhart Kansteiner selber an den kommenden Freitagen die Bürger auf die Burg kutschieren, die es auf  eigenen Beinen einfach nicht schaffen können. Den ersten Anstieg gestern auf die Burg hat der Bulli  klaglos geschafft, allerdings kann man mit Fahrgästen den sehr holprigen Weg nur im Schrittverkehr  schaffen. Alle halbe Stunde wird deshalb auch nur eine Fahrt hoch und runter möglich sein. Wer  Freitags gefahren werden möchte, wird gebeten, sich vorher unter  (0 54 25) 93 35 44 oder auch im Internet unter [email protected] anzumelden. In dieser Pilotphase werden auch noch keine Gebühren genommen. Die vom Straßenverkehrsamt ausgesprochene Sondergenehmigung gilt für den Bulli und hilfsweise für den Wagen von Kansteiner.

28.07.2010
*Sanierungsstart ohne finanzielle Sicherheit*
Ärger auf der Burg: Erst nach dem Aufbau der
Gerüste kommt der Bewilligungsbescheid
Ärger gibt es wieder einmal auf der Burg wegen der Landeszuschüsse. Der, wie Wolfhart Kansteiner selber sagt hoffentlich letzte Bauabschnitt, die südliche Burgmauer, wird jetzt saniert. Noch vor der Wahl Ende März war der damalige, zuständige Staatssekretär Günter Kozlowski selber auf die Burg gestiegen und hatte die Bewilligung der 400.000 Euro durch das Land NRW kundgetan, hat sich dafür  mehr oder weniger feiern lassen. Jetzt wartet die Stiftung seit bangen Wochen auf den  Förderbescheid. Das Fatale an dieser Situation: Das Geld ist die letzte Finanzspritze des »verarmten« Landes NRW und muss in diesem Jahr ausgegeben werden, und das Jahr ist schon zur Hälfte  Vergangenheit. Es ist also Eile angebracht. Stiftungsgeschäftsführer Wolfhart Kansteiner ist stinksauer und hat jetzt die Baumaßnahme auf eigene Kappe gestartet. Haftet im Grunde dafür mit seinem  gesamten Privatvermögen,ist aber zurzeit noch zuversichtlich: Die können uns jetzt ja nicht damit  hängen lassen.So sind seit ein paar Tagen bereits die riesigen Gerüste um den südlichen Teil der Burg aufgebaut, allein der Aufbau und die Leihgebühr dieser Gerüste kostet über 50.000 Euro. Wolfhart Kansteiner sieht zwei generelle Probleme: Einmal geht es um die Zeit, klappt das wirklich noch in diesem Jahr, kann die Maßnahme wirklich beendet werden? Wenn der Winter wieder früh einsetzt, gibt das schon die ersten zeitlichen Probleme. Zweitens ist er sich nicht sicher, ob die  versprochenen 400.000 Euro des Landes für diese Sanierung auch wirklich reichen. Dann wäre die  Stiftung wieder auf weitere Spenden angewiesen. Es gibt eine Vergabebeschwerde, so Kansteiner,  weil es bei der Vergabe des Auftrages durch die Stiftung Burg Ravensberg einen weiteren Bewerber gegeben hat, der wirklich geringfügig günstiger war. Doch die Stiftung hatte sich dann für die Firma  Belk entschieden, weil die die anderen Sanierungen zur vollsten Zufriedenheit und mit viel  Sachkenntnis gemacht hat und die Burg genau kennt. Für die andere Firma wäre das Neuland gewesen. Kansteiner: Und bei diesen komplizierten Sanierungen muss man sich schon auskennen  und spezielle Fachkenntnisse mitbringen, das ist schließlich keine normale Fassadensanierung. Trotzdem müsse die Bezirksregierung aber den Förderbescheid herausschicken, das sei rechtlich  ganz eindeutig. Die lassen uns seit Wochen hängen. Kurz vor Redaktionsschluss bekamen wir gestern einen Anruf von Wolfhart Kansteiner. Es habe jetzt jemand von der Bezirksregierung angerufen, der Förderbescheid sei per Post rausgegangen. Große Erleichterung, denn der  Geschäftsführer hatte bereits vorgestern bei der Bank um einen Kredit nachgefragt, schließlich wollen  die Handwerker ihr Geld sehen. Irgendwie, vermutet Wolfhart Kansteiner, muss der Bezirksregierung der Besuch der Presse am Montag auf der Burg bekannt geworden sein, denn an solche Zufälle  glaube ich nicht.


*D E R  K O M M E N T A R*
Das Land kommt seiner Verpflichtung nur zögernd nach
Atmosphäre ist vergiftet
Immer wieder kam es in der Vergangenheit zu Unstimmigkeiten zwischen der Bezirksregierung und der Burgstiftung. Dabei müsste das Land, das seine Maßnahmen über die Bezirksregierung in Detmold abwickeln lässt, der Stiftung doch dankbar sein. Schließlich hat man das ungeliebte Kind, die Burg, an die Stiftung abgegeben und ist damit die teure Unterhaltung dieses geschichtsträchtigen Bauwerkes los. Eigentlich wollte das Land die Burg komplett saniert übergeben, inzwischen hat die Stiftung dank vieler Spenden der großzügigen Bürger rund die Hälfte der Sanierungskosten selber aufgebracht. Und jetzt werden die Anträge der Stiftung nicht einmal großzügig unterstützt, steht Stiftungsgeschäftsführer Wolfhart Kansteiner am Montag bei unserem Pressetermin vor dem völlig maroden Mauerwerk und ärgert sich: Diese Schäden hat der Staat als Folge jahrzehntelanger  Misswirtschaft zu verantworten. Derselbe Staat prüft heute akribisch, ob wir bei Beseitigung der Schäden ein Formfehlerchen machen. Bürgerfreundlich ist das sicher nicht. 


*Handwerker auf der Burg bestohlen*
In der Nacht zum vergangenen Sonntag brachen unbekannte Täter auf dem Gelände der Burg Ravensberg an einem dort abgestellten Materialcontainer die Sicherungskette der Eingangstür auf und drangen in den Container ein. Aus dem Container entwendeten die Diebe hochwertige Elektrowerkzeuge in Koffern. Eine genaue Auflistung der gestohlenen Gegenstände liegt noch nicht vor. Dieses Werkzeug hat einen Wert von einige Tausend Euro. Die Polizei sucht Zeugen. Hinweise und Angaben dazu nimmt die Polizei in Halle unter (0 52 01) 81 56-0 entgegen.


----------



## unchained (31. Juli 2010)

Sehr gut Jungs. Viel Lesestoff für heute und morgen Abend.


----------



## XSS (31. Juli 2010)

So ein eumel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (31. Juli 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Lass uns mal auf dem Parkplatz unten an der Kneipe treffen. Ich weiß noch nicht genau von wo ich meine Tour starte.



Moin
Also... es waren als *Termin ja Morgen 13 Uhr und  13 September *vorgeschlagen worden um sich zu treffen.
Morgen geht klar wenn es trocken ist und bleibt (sonst macht es nämlich keinen Sinn sich allein in einen Biergarten zu setzen der evt geschlossen ist).Da die Wettervorhersage aber zu 80% Regen ansagt wird es wohl morgen nix denke ich. 

*Dann kann ich nur noch auf den 12 September hoffen und  darauf das es zu einem zahlreichem Erscheinen kommt.*
mfg


----------



## SuperGauzy (31. Juli 2010)

Also von mir aus kann man versuchen sich jeden Sonntag in den Biergarten setzen. Warum nur einmal im Monat?


----------



## esta (31. Juli 2010)

hat sich mal jemand informiert ob das was der herr gastwirt da macht überhaupt rechtens ist ? ich bin was die gesetzeslage betrifft nicht sonderlich bewandert aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das solche diskriminierung irgendwie juristisch haltbar ist.


----------



## SuperGauzy (31. Juli 2010)

Sicherlich kann der Gastwirt von seinem Hausrecht Gebrauch machen, d.h. er muss dich nicht in seine Wirtschaft oder den Biergarten lassen. Das allerdings mit solchen Sprüchen wie: "Mit dem Rollstuhl kommt man auch nicht auf die Zugspitze!" zu unterstreichen, das geht derbe unter die Gürtellinie. 
Mountainbiker, Jogger und andere Sportler über einen Kamm zu ziehen finde ich schon reichlich unverschämt, aber alte und/oder behinderte Menschen, die nicht aus eigener Kraft zur Burg kommen können der Burg zu verweisen bzw. ihnen den Weg nicht mit dem Auto zugänglich zu machen, dafür finde ich keine Worte. Sich dann mit einer ausgedachten Statistik (siehe Zeitungsartikel vom 06.06.2008) rausreden zu wollen, auch das ist absolut unverständlich und meiner Meinung nach nur eine Schutzbehauptung.


----------



## Tessier (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo

fahrt doch zum Luisenturm auf der anderen Seite, hat zwar andere Öffnungszeiten, aber MTBler sind immer willkommen.


----------



## Zelasus (1. August 2010)

und was ist jetzt bei raus gekommen?


----------



## Mitglied (1. August 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> abo


.


----------



## renton_berlin (2. August 2010)

Was ist eigentlich mit Hundehaltern? Sind die willkommen?


----------



## MickMH88 (2. August 2010)

Hunde schwitzen und sabbern 
Also ist bestimmt auch nen No Go!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renton_berlin (2. August 2010)

Dann ist das Worst-Case-Szenario auf Burg Ravensberg:
Behinderter Hund in Begleitung MTB fahrender Herrchen.


Das müsste doch zu organisieren sein?


----------



## bolle74 (2. August 2010)

Ist schon echt hart, was der Kerl macht.

Ich habe ne email zu meinem Landtagsabgeordneten geschickt mit dem Hinweis, dass dort behinderte Menschen abgewiesen werden.

Wenn das jeder macht kommen evt. einige Politiker zusammen...bei so etwas können die sich profilieren.

http://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WW...itstsarbeit/Wahlkreiskarte/wahlkreiskarte.jsp


----------



## horstj (3. August 2010)

Mir leuchtet die Argumentation ein:
Keine Sonderrechte für Mountainbiker, Alte und Behinderte. Jeder soll selber schauen wie weit er kommt.


----------



## WildsauHardride (4. August 2010)

Mit dem Burgherren habe ich letztes Jahr im Sommer auch Bekanntschaft gemacht.

Als ich mit einem Freund oben an der Burg angekommen bin, wollten wir uns die Burg auch mal anschauen.
Vor der Burg am Eingang gab es keiner Schilder oder Sonstiges...Wir wussten auch nicht über die Einstellung des Burgherren bescheid.
Wir sind dann mit dem MTB auf das Gelände der Burg gefahren und haben uns ein wenig umgeschaut.

Naja, als wir dann wieder richtung Ausgang gefahren sind, kam der Typ wie ein Irrer aus seiner Burg angerannt und hat uns angeschrien.
Wir haben natührlich angehalten, er meinte zu uns das wir auf seinem Grundstück und auf den Wegen vor der Burg nicht fahren dürfen.
Wenn er uns noch eimal dort fahren sieht ruft er die Polizei, die uns dann die Bikes und auch den Führerschein wegnehmen wird.

Hat mich ziehmlich aufgeregt der Typ, wir haben uns dann einfach aufs Bike gesetzt und sind 'seinen' Weg weiter gefahren, Polizei kam aber nicht 

Gruß


----------



## unchained (5. August 2010)

so ein Idiot


----------



## Anselm_X (5. August 2010)

Zelasus schrieb:


> und was ist jetzt bei raus gekommen?



Das würde mich auch interessieren! Aber wahrscheinlich bleibt es wohl bei dem Geplänkel hier im Forum. Die Erfahrung habe ich in der Vergangenheit leider schon öfter gemacht...

Grüße aus dem Süden,
Anselm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (5. August 2010)

Neuigkeiten aus dem Haller-Kreisblatt vom 05.08.2010:

Mountainbiker gefährden die Fußgänger
Die Zweiradfahrer fühlen sich diskriminiert Kansteiner verweist auf Verkehrsregeln 
Immer noch gibt es zwischen den Mountainbikern und der Burgstiftung einen Streit. Vor einigen Tagen wurde durch Wolfhart Kansteiner einigen Radsportlern in entsprechender Sportkleidung die Bewirtung durch die Burggaststätte verwehrt, es gab daraufhin einige Protestleserbriefe. So schildert Uwe Baum aus Oerlinghausen, man habe eine Moutainbiketour über den Hermannsweg zur Ravensburg unternommen und freute sich nach 40 Kilometern auf eine kühle Erfrischung. Nachdem sie auf den Bänken  draußen Platz genommen hatten, sagte ihnen die Bedienung, dass sie  wegen ihrer Sportkleidung nicht bedient würden. Uwe Baum: Ist eine  Stiftung nicht auf zahlende Gäste angewiesen? Dann sei ein älterer Herr  gekommen, der sie förmlich vom Hof jagte, ihnen mit der Polizei drohte und ihnen klarmachte, sie würden Hausfriedensbruch begehen. 
Andre Gaus vom Zweiradwerk aus Werther, einem Fachgeschäft für  Fahrräder, möchte dem Burgherren Grenzen gesetzt sehen. Viele Mountainbike-Fahrer hätten die Burg als Tourenziel. Wenn die Burg schon  mit Steuergeldern restauriert werde, dann möchten die Sportler auch die Erlaubnis haben, dort eine Apfelschorle zu konsumieren. Draußen auf den Holzbänken, eben nicht in einem Fünf-Sterne-Restaurant mit weißen Tischdecken. Er fragt in seinem Brief Wolfhart Kansteiner, warum er seine persönlichen Probleme mit Menschen, die durch ihre abgasfreie Fortbewegung auch den Mauern der Ravensburg Gutes täten, auf dem Rücken der Stiftung austrage. Wenn der Geschäftsführer so weitermache, habe er zwar die Burg saniert und damit ein schönes Ausflugsziel geschaffen, aber niemand komme mehr dorthin.
Um diese emotionsgeladene Diskussion möglichst wieder auf eine sachliche Ebene zu bringen, fragte das Haller Kreisblatt den Stiftungsgeschäftsführer Wolfhart Kansteiner nach den Gründen, warum dort die Mountainbiker speziell in Sportkleidung oft nicht bedient würden, offenbar auf der Burg nicht erwünscht seien. Wolfhart Kansteiner: Uns sind alle Gäste herzlich willkommen, ob Spaziergänger, Wanderer oder Fahrradfahrer. Die dürften auch gerne etwas verschwitzt sein nach dem Anstieg zur Burg hoch. Sie haben sich bisher alle rücksichtsvoll gegenüber anderen Gästen benommen.
Allerdings sei das Befahren der Wege zur Ravensburg nach der Straßenverkehrsordnung unter anderem für Mountainbiker untersagt. Die neu angebrachten Verkehrsschilder ließen an Deutlichkeit nichts zu wünschen übrig. So sei am Eingang zur Ravensburg ebenso deutlich ein Schild angebracht, nach der die Eigentümerin ein Mountainbiken auf dem Burggelände nicht wünscht. Wer dagegen verstoße, mache sich des Hausfriedensbruches schuldig. Der »Verordnungsgeber« habe seine guten Gründe gehabt, als er die Verkehrsregelung traf. Sie diene dem Ziel, eine Gefährdung und Belästigung der vielen Fußgänger, die die Burg besuchen,
zu unterbinden. Es habe unzählige Vorfälle gegeben, in denen Eltern ihre  Kinder mit oder ohne Kinderwagen auf die Seite oder gar ins Gebüsch reißen
mussten, um sie vor einer den Berg hinabrasenden Mountainbiker-Gruppe in Sicherheit zu bringen. Auch Erwachsene und gerade ältere Menschen und Behinderte hätten Angst, von Mountainbikern über den Haufen gefahren zu werden. Auch die Stiftung habe gute Gründe für ihr Verbot, so Wolfhart Kansteiner. In einer Zeit rastloser Hektik solle die Burg laut Satzung ein Ort sein, an welchem Menschen ein wenig Ruhe, Besinnlichkeit und  Rücksichtnahme finden. Rücksichtnahme gegenüber Mensch und Natur ist das oberste Gebot der Stiftung. Das Mountainbiken auf dem Gelände der  Burg belästige nicht nur die Gäste, sondern gefährde sie auch. 
Sich in hautenger Bekleidung schweißnass oder bei feuchten Wegen sogar  verdreckt an den Tisch zu setzen, so Wolfhart Kansteiner weiter, sei rücksichtslos und ungehörig. Es gibt immer noch Anstandsgrenzen, die nicht unterschritten werden dürfen. Ganz sicher nicht auf der Ravensburg.

D E R  K O M M E N T A R
Die Burg und die Mountainbike-Fahrer
Zwei Welten prallen aufeinander
Offensichtlich prallen hier zwei Welten aufeinander. Inzwischen
gibt es Planungen auf der Burg, die zumindest hoffen lassen, dass
es vielleicht doch eine Lösung des Konfliktes geben könnte. Denn
gleich unterhalb der Burg neben dem Eingang soll jetzt ein großer
Fahrradständer aufgestellt werden. Und da passen sicher auch
Mountainbike-Räder hinein. Die Pächter des Restaurants sind sicher
auch froh, wenn sie durch sportliche Radfahrer noch zusätzliche
Gäste auf der Burg bekommen. Vielleicht wird dann auch
die Kleiderordnung auf der Burg ein wenig gelockert, so dass es
letztendlich doch ein Happyend dieser Geschichte gibt, die ja bereits
seit Jahren für Verdruss auf beiden Seiten gesorgt hat. Denn
auf solche negativen Schlagzeilen auch im nationalen »Blätterwald« kann die Burg gerne verzichten.


----------



## unchained (5. August 2010)

Na also


----------



## SuperGauzy (5. August 2010)

Ja, so langsam kommt Einsicht in die Sache.


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. August 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Ja, so langsam kommt Einsicht in die Sache.



Hört sich schon nicht mehr ganz so übel an.

Was mich wundert, ist, dass die Zufahrt zur Burg angeblich für Fahrräder verboten sei. Die eigentliche Zufahrt sind doch nur ca. 30-40 m. Die eigentliche Auffahrt ist der Hermannsweg - und der darf als ausgewiesener Wanderweg doch mit Fahrrädern befahren werden.

Steht dort wirklich unten am Parkplatz das Schild "Durchfahrt verboten"? (rundes Schild mit rotem Rand, in der Mitte weiss) und auch an der anderen Seite von der Clever Schlucht aus?

Wenn ja: steht das schon länger dort oder erst seitdem die Burg renoviert wurde?


----------



## SuperGauzy (5. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, steht an der Auffahrt kein Schild. Vielleicht meinen die auch nur das Schild an der Burgmauer, das darauf hinweist, das sportliche Aktivitäten jeder Art auf dem Burggelände und der Mauer verboten sind. Damit kann ich gut leben, wenn ich mein Rad vor der Burg, im Fahrradständer abstellen und dann innerhalb der Burg (also innerhalb der Burgmauern) mein Getränk bestellen und zu mir nehmen darf.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2010)

ich könnte damit nicht leben!

entweder ich sitze auf dem rad, es steht neben mir oder zu hause unter verschluss.
außer sichtweite gibts bei mir nicht.


----------



## SuperGauzy (5. August 2010)

Das ist ja dann dein Problem! Wenn du in die Bank gehst um einen Überweisungsauftrag abzugeben oder am Schalter Geld zu holen, nimmst du dann dein Rad auch mit rein? 
Sicherlich lasse ich mein Rad auch nicht länger als nötig aus den Augen, aber ich habe Verständnis dafür, wenn man mit dem Rad nicht auf die Burg soll. Ich war letztens nach Feierabend da und habe mich mal umgesehen. Der Hof ist nicht sehr groß und ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es nicht gerade toll ist, wenn die Räder überall an der Burgmauer lehnen oder neben den Tischen stehen bzw. liegen. Damit wird es für andere Besucher sehr eng. Also warum keinen Fahrradständer nutzen und damit die Regeln einhalten. Kompromisse muss man nun mal machen. Herr Kansteiner scheint ja mittlerweile auch einsichtig zu sein/werden!?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Das ist ja dann dein Problem! Wenn du in die Bank gehst um einen Überweisungsauftrag abzugeben oder am Schalter Geld zu holen, nimmst du dann dein Rad auch mit rein?



ja, wenn ich mit einem meiner beiden hardtails fahre. damit fahre ich aber sehr selten zur bank.
wer meine stadtschlampe klaut ist selber schuld.


----------



## Neckarinsel (5. August 2010)

..das beste wäre, wenn MTBler die Burg Ravensberg meiden würden


----------



## SuperGauzy (5. August 2010)

Da hast du sicherlich Recht! 
Ich war auch schon ewig nicht da und in der Richtung bin ich auch selten unterwegs, weil mich die Landschaft dort nicht so anspricht. Aber für alle anderen, die von dem Burgherren nix wissen und nur mal während der Tour auf ein Getränk einkehren wollen, finde ich´s schon eine erhebliche Verbesserung, das sich MTB'ler wieder auf die Burg trauen können, ohne gleich verscheucht zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildsauHardride (5. August 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich wirklich etwas ändern wird.
Der Burgherr, hat sich in seiner Einstellung schon total festgefressen.
Einfach eine Unverschämtheit, erst Spenden kassieren und die Leute die für die Burg gezahlt haben dann so behandeln.
Ich werde bei dem keinen Cent lassen.

Gruß


----------



## SuperGauzy (5. August 2010)

Bei denen die er schon verscheut hat, wird sich die Meinung nicht ändern und die werden die Burg auch umfahren. Alternativen gibt´s ja auch in der Nähe, wo man als MTB'ler gern gesehen ist und auch schon immer war.


----------



## WildsauHardride (5. August 2010)

Die Gaststätte am Luisenturm bietet sich bestens an.
Nur 15min von der Burg entfernt und die Aussicht vom Turm ist doch fast die selbe...Essen und Trinken gibts auch.

Gruß


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. August 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> ...finde ich´s schon eine erhebliche Verbesserung, das sich MTB'ler wieder auf die Burg trauen können, ohne gleich verscheucht zu werden.



Mooooment!
War denn schon ein MTBler da und kann bestätigen, dass er nicht weggescheucht wurde? Bisher haben wir ja noch keinen positiven Bericht.


----------



## SuperGauzy (5. August 2010)

Kannste am WE ja mal ausprobieren!


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. August 2010)

WildsauHardride schrieb:


> Die Gaststätte am Luisenturm bietet sich bestens an.
> Nur 15min von der Burg entfernt und die Aussicht vom Turm ist doch fast die selbe...Essen und Trinken gibts auch.



Ausserdem kann man auf der flotten Abfahrt den Hermannsweg runter nach Borgholzhausen ordentlich Gas geben - weil Wanderer habe ich da noch nie gesehen. Der Zugang der Pseudo-Wanderer (die ihr Auto auf dem Parkplatz abstellen und nach 200 m Fussweg zum Luisenturm glauben, sie wären gewandert) ist ja von der anderen Seite.


----------



## sunderkoetter (5. August 2010)

Kein Mensch braucht die Ravensburg, lasst den Kerl in seinem Turm "verhungern"! Für eine Pause in der Gegend ist die Hütte am Luisenturm eine bessere Alternative. Mountainbiker sind dort willkommen! Jeder "Fahrradfahrer", der dort einkehrt, erhält einen Wertbon über 0,50 Euro, den er bei seinem nächsten Besuch einlösen kann. Der Bon ist unbegrenzt gültig, man muss also nicht jedes WE zur LUISE "hochasten".


----------



## gooni11 (8. August 2010)

Es kommt doch ins rollen...
der Artikel im Haller Kreisblatt kommt von UNS denn ich war an besagtem Tag mit Uwe Baum dort und der kennt den Verfasser dieses Artikels.


mfg


Überarbeitet


----------



## Zelasus (8. August 2010)

Du hast angekündigt uns zu schreiben wie es am Sonntag gelaufen ist. Und was habt ihr gemacht und bzw wie ist es gelaufen?


Wenn du ja beim Kreisblatt warst und den Artikel mit verfasst hast dann wird dir der Name M.S.K. ja bekannt vorkommen, denn ihr habt ca. 80% meines sehr langen Leserbriefs Wort für Wort wiedergegeben! Das habe ich aus ca. 500 km Entfernung gemacht und viele anderen auch. Nur wenn man schon Leute aus ganz Deutschland versucht mobil zu machen, dann sollte man auch sein Wort halten und die Leute über Aktionen und deren Ausgang informieren, den die sitzen mehrere 100 km entfernt und wissen nicht was los ist bzw wie die angesagte AKTION vom Sonntag ausgegangen ist. Nur wenn dann fast eine Woche in Bezug Ravensburg nichts mehr von dir kommt, du aber 4 Stunden nach der geplanten Aktion auf andere Beiträge antwortest, dann entsteht nun mal der Eindruck, das es dich nicht mehr interessiert.

Auf jedenfalls solltest du dein Temperament Zügeln besonders in Bezug auf den Gastwirt! Aber da bin ich ja nicht der erste DER DIR DAS HIER IM FORUM sagt!


Überarbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (9. August 2010)

Also wenn ich der Burgwirt wäre, dann würde ich mich entspannt zurücklehnen und der Dinge harren... von "uns" hat er jedenfalls nichts zu befürchten.

Vermutlich hat er schon blaue Flecken auf den Oberschenkeln, weil er sich vor Lachen immer wieder draufhaut.

Dann kann der ForenAdmin den Thread ja langsam schließen, bevor das hier völlig eskaliert.


chucki_bo


Überarbeitet


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (9. August 2010)

Varusschlacht reloaded im Teutoburger Wald?

Solche Experten wie auf Eurer Burg sind meiner Meinung nach nicht umzustimmen. 
So welche sehen in jedem Mountainbiker nur den verschwitzten, dreckigen Ekelradler der den heiligen Grund und Boden beschmutzt. 

Gewiss nicht den möglichen Wanderer, oder den Gruppentouristen(Betriebsausflug), oder den Familienvater der Sonntags einen Tagesausflug auf eine Burg machen möchte, mit Sack und Pack aber ohne Bike. 

Wer mich in Bikeverkleidung ablehnt, wird mich nicht wiedersehen, egal unter welchem Motto. 

Ein "Gastrecht" einfordern, oder einen Rachefeldzug planen, bringt die Sache nur noch mehr zur Eskalation und bestärkt Ihn in seinem Denkschema. Lokal meiden, beschweren und davon erzählen so oft es geht. Das erledigt sich dann irgendwann von selbst. Dauert evtl. etwas, aber das wird durch die Marktwirtschaft geregelt. 

Unterstützt solange die bikefreundlichen Betriebe und verschwendet nicht Eure Energie!


----------



## kris. (10. August 2010)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Unterstützt solange die bikefreundlichen Betriebe und verschwendet nicht Eure Energie!


 
"Bienen Schmidt" zum Beispiel


----------



## Schnuffi78 (11. August 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag (am 1 August) ist evt das erste Treffn in der Nähe der Burg! Wo seht ihr in einem der Threads oder siehe UNTEN
> 
> Und der Text......


 

Und wie wars?!


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2010)

Jetzt kommt bitte zur Besinnung, sonst ist der Thread geschlossen bzw. ganz gelöscht.
Bitte grabt das Kriegsbeil wieder ein und bleibt beim Thema.

PS: Entschuldigung, das ich jetzt erst aufräume. Ich war im Urlaub.


----------



## Klappenkarl (19. August 2010)

Dennoch würde ich gerne wissen, ob die Aktion a: durchgeführt wurde, und b: Reaktion der Beteiligten/Betroffenen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (19. August 2010)

a: Nein!
b: erledigt sich damit von selbst.

.


----------



## Klappenkarl (19. August 2010)

bist genervt? Dennoch, DANKE!


----------



## Strati (28. August 2010)

Aber ich habe heute etwas gemacht, ich war vor Ort, hab mich informiert und habe meine Erfahrungen bebildert und niedergeschrieben ...

Hier ist der Link: http://www.laester.tv/?p=856

Ich würde mich wirklich über zahlreiche Kommentare / Meinungen (keine Beleidigungen) im Blog freuen, denn ich habe den Blogbeitrag an alle örtlichen Zeitungen geschickt und erwarte event. den ein oder anderen "Hinweis" - bzw. eine Verwendung als Leserbrief.


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2010)

Ich finde den Artikel gut geschrieben, auch wenn man etwas Abneigugn im letzten Teil herauslesen kann. Allerdings ist das m.M. nach angebracht.

Was das weiterleiten an Zeitungen angeht, möchte ich mich lieber enthalten.



Danke dafür!


----------



## Strati (28. August 2010)

Tu mir den Gefallen und schreib deine Meinung doch bitte auch als Kommentar unter den Blog, vielen Dank!


----------



## gooni11 (28. August 2010)

Strati schrieb:


> Tu mir den Gefallen und schreib deine Meinung doch bitte auch als Kommentar unter den Blog, vielen Dank!



Schon geschehen...!
mfg


----------



## elbenblut (29. August 2010)

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass (Burg-)Herr Kansteiner von den Sportlern, Behinderten oder älteren Menschen nicht für einen Sinneswandel zu gewinnen sein wird. Was an sich schon traurig genug ist!!!

Aber was tut eigentlich die Borgolzhausener Stadtverwaltung? Wer setzt sich von deren Seite dafür ein, dass auf der Burg etwas für ein verträgliches Miteinander passiert?

Anstelle nur "unter uns Sportlern" zu diskutieren (und wir haben ohenhin alle die mehr oder wneiger einheitliche Meinung), sollte man vielleicht auch die offizielle Vertretung der Öffentlichkeit sowie die Medien stärker in die Pflicht nehmen.

*Insofern empfehle ich sachlich, aber bestimmt formulierte Emails zu diesem Thema an den Borgholzhausener Bürgermeister Klemens Keller zu senden ([email protected]* - öffentlich zu finden unter http://www5.borgholzhausen.de/020/sr_seiten/buergermeister.php).

Denn wenn sich die Stadtverwaltung zwei Jahre nach dem WDR-TV-Bericht noch immer nicht spürbar für De-Eskalation eingesetzt hat, so sollte sie da so langsam mal tätig werden! Denn spätestens bei der Diskrimierung behinderter oder gebrechlicher Menschen hört der Spaß auf!!! Allerspätestens an diesem Punkt sollte auch eine Stadtverwaltung merken, dass mit der Tolerierung derartigenn Verhaltens keine Interessenvertretung der Gesellschaft verbunden sein kann.

Ein Kommentar noch zum Vorschlag des Meidens der Burg Ravensberg: damit meide ich zwar Ärger für mich selbst, aber vermeide (= verhindere) auch die Verbesserung der Situation vor Ort! Nur wer sich einmischt, kann Einfluss nehmen! Wer sich verp...st, duldet stillschweigend! Dieser Verantwortung kann sich (leider?) niemand entziehen...


----------



## gooni11 (29. August 2010)

> Ein Kommentar noch zum Vorschlag des Meidens der Burg Ravensberg: damit meide ich zwar Ärger für mich selbst, aber vermeide (= verhindere) auch die Verbesserung der Situation vor Ort! Nur wer sich einmischt, kann Einfluss nehmen! Wer sich verp...st, duldet stillschweigend! Dieser Verantwortung kann sich (leider?) niemand entziehen...


MEIN reden..... 

Aber nachdem was ich mir hier anhören konnte von irgendwelchen klugen Köpfen hat sich die Sache für mich erledigt.

mfg


----------



## SuperGauzy (29. August 2010)

elbenblut schrieb:


> *Insofern empfehle ich sachlich, aber bestimmt formulierte Emails zu diesem Thema an den Borgholzhausener Bürgermeister Klemens Keller zu senden ([email protected]* - öffentlich zu finden unter http://www5.borgholzhausen.de/020/sr_seiten/buergermeister.php).



Alles schon vor Wochen passiert, doch leider keine Reaktion auf meinen Brief, den ich per Post an die Stadt Borgholzhausen und zu Händen Herrn Klemens, geschickt habe.

Die gleichen Briefe haben alle lokalen Zeitungen im Umkreis bekommen und DIE haben sich dazu geäußert bzw. einen Artikel in ihrem Blatt verfasst. 

Für mich ist die Burg, trotz eines schönen Ausflugsziels, gestorben und der Herr Kansteiner soll von mir aus wie im Mittelalter auf nahende Besucher mit Kanonen schießen. Ich fahre zu anderen schönen Ausflugszielen, wo ich gern gesehen bin, ob mit oder ohne MTB, ob verschwitzt oder frisch geduscht und lasse mein sauerverdientes Geld dort!


----------



## elbenblut (29. August 2010)

Auf eine individuelle Reaktion seitens des BM ist auch nicht zu setzen. Aber je mehr Menschen sich in dieser "Angelegenheit" aktiv melden, desto eher muss er sich ernsthaft mit der Problematik auseinander setzen. Und parallel die Medien zu informieren, ist genau der Weg, auf dem die Verwaltung mit unter Zugzwang gesetzt wird. Insofern hoffe ich auf viele Nachahmer Deines Briefes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strati (29. August 2010)

Reden ist zwar oft silber und Schweigen ist Gold, jedoch sollte dort wirklich mal Klartext geredet werden. Ich muss da nicht hinfahren, aber ich will es mir auch einfach nicht verbieten lassen, nicht wenn es kein "privates Grundstück" ist - sondern eines wo auch ein Teil von meinem Geld drin stecken könnte.

Schade übrigens das hier "so wenig" Resonanz drauf gekommen ist, da hätte ich mit etwas mehr gerechnet, so viele wie sich hier darüber aufgeregt haben.


----------



## OWL_Biker (30. August 2010)

naja waren auch ziemlich viele Nicht-OWLer die ihren Senf dazugegeben haben. Und zum Beispiel Mindener können ja auch nicht immer so kurzfristig nach Borgholzhausen fahren am WE in der Urlaubszeit!


----------



## bastimon (14. Juni 2011)

kann man das hier mal wieder aufleben lassen?


----------



## gooni11 (15. Juni 2011)

bastimon schrieb:


> kann man das hier mal wieder aufleben lassen?



Warum? Warst du etwa dort

Ich musste mir hier letztes Jahr so viel anhören von irgendwelchen ach so klugen Köpfen das mir die Lust etwas zu Unternehmen echt vergangen ist! 

Aber wenn Ich nur an diesen Typen denke bekomm ich Pickel.... So'n Affe

Wahrscheinlich kommt gleich der erste Klugschei?er der mir sagt " du kannst den doch hier nicht als Affe beschimpfen" 

Doch ...... Kann ich!
Mfg


----------



## kris. (15. Juni 2011)

Kannste nicht! Also ehrlich...
Weisst Du eigentlich was du den Affen damit antust?


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Juni 2011)

bastimon schrieb:


> kann man das hier mal wieder aufleben lassen?



Man kann viel... nur lohnt sich das??

Gooni hat schon Pickel, Kris. sorgt sich um irgendwelche Affen ...

Laßt den Schuppen doch für arisch blonde, kerngesunde und nicht fahrradfahrende Kundschaft bleiben und fahr dran vorbei.

Dann braucht man dieses leidige Thema auch nicht weiter zu beleuchten...

Aber wie gesagt : Man kann viel ...

Spädder
chucki_bo


----------



## bastimon (15. Juni 2011)

ich wurde nicht angemacht, nein... ich persönlich habe spaß daran, leuten, die sich mies benehmen, die grenzen der akzeptanz aufzuzeigen. ich denke da einfach nur an einen massenauflauf von radfahrern, nicht an irgendetwas schlimmes.
und ja, man kann


----------



## zastafari (24. Juni 2011)

http://www.nw-news.de/owl/4637820_Bruecke_und_Fest_zum_Jahr_des_Waldes.html

...Anlaß für eine Sternfahrt?


----------



## SuperGauzy (24. Juni 2011)

Super Idee, leider bin ich nicht da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (24. Juni 2011)

Glaube wenn man da ausgerechnet dann mit vielen MTBlern als Protestler aufläuft wenn da ein Familientag ist, bringt man die Leute eher gegen sich auf, als dass man etwas bewirkt.

Wenn die Kids da rumrennen und ihr mit den Bikes kommen werden die Muttis ja manchmal (zu Unrecht) schnell zu Furien.


----------



## kris. (24. Juni 2011)

Gut wäre es wenn alle persönlich dort auftauchen würden sie schonmal vom Platzhirsch verscheucht worden sind. Anscheinend sind das ja nicht nur Biker, sondern auch Rollis und Behinderte. So viel Öffentlichkeit direkt vor Ort wird es wohl so schnell nicht wieder geben...


----------



## zastafari (24. Juni 2011)

Nicht als Protestler, sondern schlicht als interessierte Gäste - ist doch nen Thema, was gerade uns  - hoffentlich - auch angeht...


----------



## tbird (5. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Gut wäre es wenn alle persönlich dort auftauchen würden sie schonmal vom Platzhirsch verscheucht worden sind. Anscheinend sind das ja nicht nur Biker, sondern auch Rollis und Behinderte. So viel Öffentlichkeit direkt vor Ort wird es wohl so schnell nicht wieder geben...



am besten gleich zusammen mit der (lokalen und überregionalen) presse auftauchen.


----------



## SuperGauzy (5. Juli 2011)

Ist doch alles schon mal passiert und hilft gar nix!
Boykottiert den Laden einfach und fertig.


----------



## NoDirtDirk (23. April 2013)

Mahlzeit,

gibt es zu diesem Thema eigentlich noch was neues? Ich war vor 2 Wochen auf der Burg, kurz nach Ostern mit dem MTB und als solcher auch an der Kleidung zu erkennen. Hab das Rad allerdings ordnungsgemäß vor der Burg angeschlossen und mich dann in den Biergarten gesetzt (die Vorgeschichte hatte ich hier vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen und wollte mal schauen). Ich wurde von einer freundlichen Aushilfe bedient und kann mich über nix beschweren. Allerdings scheint es so zu sein, dass der Burgherr vorsichtig geworden ist. Der war beim Holzhacken. Als er mich nach einer Weile in seinem Biergarten erspähte ging er mal ganz locker los und beäugte mein Fahrrad und überwachte hinter einem Mauervorsprung auch meine Abfahrt. War ein recht eigentümliches Verhalten. Aber passiert ist mir nix.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (22. August 2015)

SO, es gibt wieder etwas neue von der Burg Ravensberg!
Haben heute ne schöne Tour von Bielefeld nach Borgholzhausen gemacht, Ziel war eigentlich die Ravensburg. Über den Burgherr wusste ich vorher nichts.

Wir (meine Freundin und ich, trocken und ohne Schlammspritzer!) kurz vor dem Tor abgestiegen und wollten die Bikes vor das Tor an die Mauer in Sichtweite des Biergartens anlehnen, da wir keine Schlösser dabei hatten.
Plötzlich machte ein Herr in 20 Meter Entfernung eine Handgeste die wohl sagen soll, "haut ab".
Dann kam ein älterer Greis, wohl Herr Kasteiner, und

Kurzer Dialog:
Burgherr: "unzivilisiert gekleidete Menschen sind hier nicht willkommen. Bitte drehen Sie wieder um."
Ich: Ziemlich überrascht und gefragt warum, was denn los sei
Burgherr: "Mountainbiker sind hier verboten und Sie haben ein Schild übersehen, dass Radfahren hier verboten ist. Hier auf der Burg sind schon Unfälle mit Radfahrern passiert"
Ich: "Sind Mountainbiker ne Spezies für sich? Da sind Sie aber sehr engstirnig eingestellt. Wir sind über den Hermannsweg gekommen, keinerlei Schilder die auf ein Verbot hindeuteten."
Burgherr: "Doch überall stehen Schilder und es ist Polizeilich verboten, das wissen Sie selbst."
Ich: "glaube nicht das auf dem Hermannsweg Fahrradfahren verboten ist."
Burgherr: "Drehen SIe sofort um! Was würden Sie sagen, wenn ich zu IHnen nach Hause komme mit meinem Dings??"
Ich: "Was für ein Dings? Was soll ich im ersten Moment dagegen haben? Ich bin ein weltoffener und toleranter Mensch. Das ist aber ganz schön Lächerlich."
Burgherr: "Ja jetzt werden Sie beleidigend, gleich kommt das "Arschloch", typisch für Mountainbiker!"
Ich: "Das haben Sie nun aber gesagt, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt! Rufen Sie doch die Polizei! Habe ja noch nichtmal Hausfriedensbruch begangen!"
Burgherr: "Sie sind aber kurz davor! Verschwinden Sie ! Weg! Gehen Sie weg! Nicht fahren!!!"
Ich: "Auf das Niveau lassen wir uns dann mal nicht herab..."
Und umgedreht...

Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt! Unglaublich!! Mir kam auch direkt in den Sinn die Zeitung mal anzuschreiben.
Echt traurig, dass nen öffentliches Kulturgut von so nem intoleranten Typ geleitet wird!
Die Geldspende Stiftung sollte den mit nem Arschtritt da entfernen.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (22. August 2015)

Kannste eh nichts machen bei dem Hampelmann. Einfach noch einen schönen knackigen Anstieg nehmen, und zum Luisenturm weiterfahren. Am Wochenende ist dort auch offen, und da gibt es keine Probleme.

Wobei das mal eine Aktion für einen Flashmob wäre, da mit 100 Bikern aufzutauchen. Ich schätze mal das wird er nicht überleben.


----------



## kris. (23. August 2015)

wenn unzivilisierte Menschen dort nicht willkommen sind, was macht der Fatzke denn dann noch da?
Naja, irgendwann erledigt sich das Thema eh von selbst.


----------



## fabi.e (23. August 2015)

kris. schrieb:


> wenn unzivilisierte Menschen dort nicht willkommen sind, was macht der Fatzke denn dann noch da?
> Naja, irgendwann erledigt sich das Thema eh von selbst.


Mal sehen wie lange das noch dauert


----------



## wolfi (24. August 2015)

ha! geil!
jetzt merke ich gerade wie lange ich schon nicht mehr auf burg ravensberg war....
na da weiß ich doch gleich mal wo meine nächste we-tour hinführt... und ich habe nen radelnden ordnungshüter im bekanntenkreis.
der geht steil bei solchen vögeln. hihihi....
gruß
wolfi


----------



## fabi.e (24. August 2015)

wolfi schrieb:


> ha! geil!
> jetzt merke ich gerade wie lange ich schon nicht mehr auf burg ravensberg war....
> na da weiß ich doch gleich mal wo meine nächste we-tour hinführt... und ich habe nen radelnden ordnungshüter im bekanntenkreis.
> der geht steil bei solchen vögeln. hihihi....
> ...


Hi Wolfi! Sag bescheid ! Ich und noch ein paar andere haben Lust mitzukommen


----------



## wolfi (24. August 2015)

mache ich!
oder wir verkleiden uns als zünftige wandervögel und hauen mal richtig auf den putz
gruß0
wolfi


----------



## freetourer (24. August 2015)

Als ich das jetzt hier gelesen habe habe ich auch richtig Lust bekommen dort mal vorbei zu radeln.

Vielleicht sollten wir wirklich einen bikenden Flashmob aufziehen.


----------



## kris. (24. August 2015)

wolfi schrieb:


> oder wir verkleiden uns als zünftige wandervögel und hauen mal richtig auf den putz
> gruß0
> wolfi



an sowas hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
mit einer woche abstand 2x in den gleichen klamotten dort ankommen. einmal als wanderer und einmal als biker.
beides mal mit kamera und schauen was passiert...


----------



## wolfi (24. August 2015)

Ja! Das ist eine super Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djmanny9125 (23. September 2015)

Wir sind letzten Sonntag auch auf der Burg gewesen und haben nette Bilder gemacht. Von dem Burgschreck keine Spur aber wie es einem dort ergehen könnte haben wir schon ausprobiert


----------

